# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային հանդիպում

## Array

Էլի ընգանք մեր թուրքերի հետ :Bad:  Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, արդյոք այս հանդիպումներն էլ կարժանանան Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան հանդիպման բախտին: Եվ եթե կայանան, ապա ո՞վ կղաղթի: (BOBO ջան աբրիս)

----------


## Մանե

> Էլի ընգանք մեր թուրքերի հետ


Ճակատագիր ա :LOL:  :Blush: 



> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, արդյոք այս հանդիպումներն էլ կարժանանան  Հայաստան-Ադրբեջան հանդիպման բախտին:


Ցավալի ա,բայց կարծում եմ,որ հա :Sad: 



> Եվ եթե կայանան, ապա ո՞վ կղաղթի:


Նայած թե Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլիստները էդ օրը որ ոտից կարթնանան :Wink: 
Իրանք ամեն դեպքում անկանխատեսելի են,ու կարան շատ լավ խաղան,կարան վատ,թուրքիայի հետ խաղում վատ խաղը ցավոք ավելի հավանական ա :Sad: /չնայած չես կարա ասես/
Բայց հուսով եմ,որ լավ կխաղան,մենք իրանց հետ ենք :Hands Up:  :Smile: 

Պեսիմիստական գաղափարներ

----------


## BOBO

Վայ արդեն թեման բացվեց :Jpit: 

ՖԻՖԱ-ն ՈւԵՖԱ չի ինձ թվում ա խաղերը կկայանան դե մերոնք էլ կջաղջախեն :Jpit: 
Իսկ ավելի լուրջ :LOL:  գոնե նիչյան ունենք, մեր հարկի տակ էլի :LOL:  սխալ չհասկանաք

----------


## Մանե

> Իսկ ավելի լուրջ գոնե նիչյան ունենք, մեր հարկի տակ էլի սխալ չհասկանաք


Սուդյան առած ա,խաղն էլ ծախած ա՞ :Shok:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Լավ էլի,տենց էլ գիտեի :LOL:  :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## NoemI

Կարծում եմ խաղերը կկայանա,  մեր երիտասարդականների հանդիպումից կախված

----------


## Ambrosine

Ինձ թվում ա, որ Թուրքիան Ադրբեջանի պես վախկոտ չի ու կհամաձայնի խաղալ :Tongue: 
Իսկ խաղերը լավ կլինի չեզոք դաշտում անցկացվեն. մենք կարող ենք 90 րոպե խաղադաշտում ու մի 2 օր էլ մեր երկրում նրանց գտնվելը հանդուրժել, բայց կասկածում եմ, որ իրենք նույն կերպ կարող են :Think:  
*Բայց դե հաղթողն էլ մենք ենք լինելու*

----------


## Սամվել

Եթե 2 միավոր գոնե վաստակենք էլի բանա :Wink: 
Մի մոռացեք որ թուրքիան մի 6 տարի առաջ աշխարհում 3րդ թիմն էր  :Sad: 
Իսկ մենք Ղասախստանի կագի թիմերի էլ ենք կրվում բա  :Sad:

----------


## NoemI

Եթե մրցակցին չարհամարենք, ապա ավելի մեծ հաղթանակների կհասնենք

----------


## Սերխիո

չեմ կարծում ,թե Հայաստանը պետք է թերագնահատի կամ արհամարհի թուրքիային... :Shok: 

հարցումը սխալ ա, այնպես է գրված ,կարծես թե մեկ հանդիպում է լինելու :Xeloq: 
գտնում եմ ,որ իրանց դաշտում ,կպարտվենք 2-3 գնդակով ,մեր մոտ` մի կերպ ոչ ոք...

----------


## Array

> Եթե մրցակցին չարհամարենք, ապա ավելի մեծ հաղթանակների կհասնենք


Մենք սովոր չենք արհամարհել մեր մրցակիցներին: Եթե հիշում եք մի տարի առաջ նույնիսկ ֆիների հետ  էինք վախեցած խաղում: Էս նոր բան ա,ու ավելի նախընտրելի ա,քան մրցկիցներից վախենալը: Իսկ Ղազախներին պարտվելը բոլորովին էլ մրցակցին թերագնահատելուց  չէր: Հանդիպման հենց սկզբից առանց հարձակվող դուրս եկանք դաշտ, սրանից ավել գնահատել էլ կլինե՞ր:

----------


## dvgray

Իսկ կարելի՞ է հետաքրքրվել, թե ինչ խաղերի մասին է խոսքը, որ ե՞րբ են դրանք կայանալու:
 :Smile:

----------


## Fobus

կարծում եմ խաղերը կկայանան, ու հայերը այնքան էլ մեծ շանսեր չունեն հաղթելու ցավող սրտի

----------


## Vishapakah

Հիմա որ ասեմ թուրքերին ճախճախելու ենք, կհավատաք? :Smile: 

Իհարկե ես նեմեցի խոսքերին չեմ հավատում, որ մեր հավաքականը Աշխարհի Առաջնության ուղղեգրի համար է պայքարելու, բայց եթե թուրքիան մեր հետ երկու խաղերի ընդանուր արդյունքում անհրաժեշտ քանակով միավորներ կորցնի, հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար, դա արդեն հաղթանակ կլինի և շամպայն խմելու առիթ. :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հիմա որ ասեմ թուրքերին ճախճախելու ենք, կհավատաք?
> 
> Իհարկե ես նեմեցի խոսքերին չեմ հավատում, որ մեր հավաքականը Աշխարհի Առաջնության ուղղեգրի համար է պայքարելու, բայց եթե թուրքիան մեր հետ երկու խաղերի ընդանուր արդյունքում անհրաժեշտ քանակով միավորներ կորցնի, հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար, դա արդեն հաղթանակ կլինի և շամպայն խմելու առիթ.


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ  :Wink:

----------


## NoemI

Լեհերին ինչպես կարողացանք հաղթել, լավ մարզիչ է պետք գտնել ու մի քիչ էլ մարզական բախտ ունենալ:

----------


## Shauri

> ...լավ մարզիչ է պետք գտնել...


Ամենակարևորը սա է
Ու հետո, մերոնց շատ չկա, մեկ–մեկ որ գազազում են, թող ու փախի  :LOL: 
Կարողա հանկարծ թասիբի ընկնեն ու նենց խաղան, որ Թուրքիան կյանքում չմոռանա էդ օրը  :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

Կարծում եմ լավ առիթ է , որ մեր տղաները ավելի " թասիբավորվեն " /չգիտեմ սենց բառ կա ՞  :Xeloq: /  ու հաղթեն կամ գոնե ոչ ոգի խաղան ։

----------


## JUVE-ATAT

Մինչ այդ խաղը շատ քամիներ են անցնելու և ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, մենակ մի բան կա,որ եթե Երևանում կրվենք ինձ համար դա երկրորդ գենոցիդ է,այնպես որ պետք 2 խաղից գոնե մեկը կրենք:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմ կարծիքով խաղերը կկայանան: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ՝ ստեղ ու Թուրքիայում: Ստեղ մերոնք եթե լավ տրամադրվեն, կարան հաղթանակի հասնեն: Չնայած՝ չեմ կարծում, որ մերոնք թուրքերին "սպանելու-ջարդելու-բռնաբարելու" մտադրությամբ դուրս գալով 3 միավոր կտանեն: Իսկ եթե ղազախների պես իրանց վերաբերվեն՝ գնա գալիս եմ: Իմ կարծիքով՝ Երևանում ոչ-ոքի կխաղանք: Իսկ այ Թուրքիայում լավ չի լինելու: Մերոնք, որպես թույլ ֆուտբոլային հոգեբանության տեր ֆուտբոլիստներ, կարող ա խոշորով էլ կրվեն:
Ոնց հասկացա՝ հարցումը վերաբերվում ա 2 խաղերի ընդհանուր արդյունքին: 2 խաղերի ընդհանուր արդյունքով իմ կարծիքով Թուրքերը ավելի ուժեղ կգտնվեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էլ թուրք էի ման գալիս, որ սպանեմ, մի հատ խաղի օրը ճշտեք, ու որ ռեյսով պտի գան թուրքերը , թե չէ դահլիճը կանաչ թող մնա, որ կարմիր դառնա մի 10 տարի հայերը նոր խոտ չեն դնի


Երեխեք ջան, հասկանում եմ, որ բոլորս էլ կատակ անում ենք, բայց եկեք չափի մեջ էլի :Wink:  
Հասկանում եմ նաև, որ ազգային ատելություն կա այդ ազգի նկատմամբ, բայց չէ որ մենք ավելի քաղաքակիրթ ենք?
Էս խաղերի ամբողջ ընթացքում թուրքերը ուժեղ քարոզչություն, հարձակում կսկսեն հայերի դեմ, որ ճնշեն մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին հատկապես իրենց դաշտում: Ուրեմն եկեք նման կատակները չգրենք, որ հետո էլ թուրքերը մեր գրառումները ամբողջ աշխարհին ի ցույց չդնեն, թե տեսեք, որ հայերն են թշնամաբար տրամադրված :Wink:  Մի խոսքով, սենց բաներ: Հուսով եմ` չեք վիրավորվում, ուղղակի ինձ թվում ա, որ խելքին մոտիկ բան եմ ասում :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

*Քվեառկեցի ոչ-ոքի, բայց սկի հույս չունեմ :
Չնայած ստեղ ……
Մի գուցե մի բան ստացվի :*

----------


## Guest

Խի ե՞րբ թուրքերին չենք կրել, որ հիմա չկրենք  :LOL: 
__________________

----------


## Cassiopeia

Անձամբ ես կարծում եմ, որ ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ Հայաստանյան մարզադաշտում տեղի ունենար խաղի մի փուլը: Այդ դեպքում մենք ցույց կտայինք, որ չնայած որ սպորտային մրցումներն էլ որոշ առումով աշխարհաքաղաքական բնույթ ունեն, սակայն մենք կարող ենք լինել հյուրասեր ու ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ, որը նրանց այնքան էլ բնորոշ չէ…
Իսկ խաղի արդյունքի մասին. կարծում եմ բավական լարված խաղ է լինելու, որովհետև, ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, աշխարհաքաղաքական բնույթ կունենա այս խաղը հաստատ: Յուրաքանչյուր թիմ պիտի աշխատի ցույց տալ իրեն ու պիտի ձգտի հաղթանակի: Իսկ քանի որ ֆուտբոլից բավական հեռու մարդ եմ, չեմ կարող կանխագուշակել, թե ում կպատկանի հաղթանակը:

----------


## Vishapakah

*ԿՐԿԻՆ ԹՈՒՐՔԵՐԻ ՀԵՏ ՄԻԵՎՆՈՒՅՆ ԽՄԲՈՒՄ*

Մինչեւ 19 տարեկանների պատանեկան հավաքականին ուժեղ մրցակիցներ են բաժին ընկել

Ֆրանսիայի Կանն քաղաքում կայացել է մինչեւ 17 եւ մինչեւ 19 տարեկանների ֆուտբոլի Եվրոպայի պատանեկան առաջնության ընտրական 2-րդ փուլի վիճակահանությունը: Հայաստանի մինչեւ 19 տարեկանների պատանեկան հավաքականին բավական ուժեղ մրցակիցներ են բաժին հասել: Բավական է նշել, որ ընտրական 7-րդ խմբում մեր պատանիների մրցակիցներից մեկն Իսպանիայի հավաքականն է, որը Եվրոպայի գործող չեմպիոնն է եւ վերջին վեց առաջնություններում երեք անգամ ուժեղագույնն է ճանաչվել: Ինչպես ազգային եւ երիտասարդական հավաքականները, հայ պատանիներն էլ թուրքերի հետ միեւնույն ընտրական խմբում հայտնվեցին: Մեր 3-րդ մրցակիցը մեծ ներուժ ունեցող Ուկրաինայի ընտրանին է:

Ինչ խոսք, վիճակահանությունը բարեհաճ չգտնվեց Հայաստանի պատանեկան հավաքականի հանդեպ: Հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ, վերջին շրջանում վիճակահանությունը Հայաստանի եւ Թուրքիայի ֆուտբոլիստներին միեւնույն խմբում է ընդգրկում: Իսկ մինչ այդ հաճախակի էին Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի ֆուտբոլիստների ճանապարհների հատումները:

Նշենք, որ Եվրոպայի պատանեկան առաջնության եզրափակիչ փուլը տեղի է ունենալու 2008-ի հուլիսի 14-26-ը Չեխիայում: Եզրափակիչի 7 ուղեգրերի համար (8-րդ մասնակիցն առաջնության կազմակերպիչներն են) պայքարող 28 հավաքականները վիճակահանությամբ բաժանվել են ընտրական 7 խմբի, որոնց հաղթողներն էլ իրավունք կստանան մեկնել Չեխիա: Ինչպես եւ ընտրական մրցաշարի առաջին փուլում, այս անգամ էլ ընտրական յուրաքանչյուր խմբի մրցաշարը կայանալու է խմբում ընդգրկված երկրներից մեկում: Մրցավայրերն առայժմ որոշված չեն: Իսկ ահա անցկացման ժամկետներն արդեն հայտնի են: Մրցաշարերը պետք է անցկացվեն 2008-ի մարտի 1-ից մայիսի 31-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում:

Հիշեցնենք, որ ընտրական մրցաշարի առաջին փուլում էլ հայ պատանիներն ընդգրկված էին 7-րդ խմբում: Արմեն Գյուլբուդաղյանցի գլխավորությամբ մեր հավաքականը նախ ոչ-ոքի (2-2) խաղաց տանտերերի` Լիտվայի հավաքականի հետ, ապա 1-0 հաշվով պարտության մատնեց Սան Մարինոյի հավաքականին, իսկ ավարտական խաղում, լեհերի հետ մրցավեճում դարպասները մնացին անառիկ: Արդյունքում մեր պատանիները 5 միավորով խմբում զբաղեցրին 2-րդ տեղը եւ նույնքան միավոր վաստակած լիտվացիների հետ մտան երկրորդ փուլ:

Դժվար է իհարկե կանխագուշակել, թե կհաջողվի՞ արդյոք մեր հավաքականին եզրափակիչի ուղեգիր նվաճել: Մրցակիցներն իրոք շատ լուրջ են: Ամեն դեպքում հարկավոր է շատ լրջորեն նախապատրաստվել գարնանը կայանալիք ընտրական մրցաշարի 2-րդ փուլի հանդիպումներին:

Ներկայացնում ենք վիճակահանության լրիվ արդյունքները:

1-ին խումբ.

Անգլիա, Բելառուս, Լեհաստան, Սերբիա:

2-րդ խումբ.

Հունգարիա, Պորտուգալիա, Լիտվա, Կիպրոս:

3-րդ խումբ.

Նորվեգիա, Իսրայել, Իսլանդիա, Բուլղարիա:

4-րդ խումբ.

Սլովակիա, Գերմանիա, Խորվաթիա, Ալբանիա:

5-րդ խումբ.

Ռուսաստան, Հունաստան, Հոլանդիա, Մոլդովա:

6-րդ խումբ.

Իտալիա, Ֆրանսիա, Շվեդիա, Շվեյցարիա:

7-րդ խումբ.

Ուկրաինա, Թուրքիա, Իսպանիա, Հայաստան:

ԱՇՈՏ ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆ

*http://www.azg.am/?lang=AR&num=2007120120*

----------


## Deutschland

ուղղակի անհնարա հավատալ որ մերոնք կկարողանան գոնե արժանի պայքար մղել թուրքերի դեմ.
Շատ դժվար,լարված եվ պատասխանատու հանդիպումա լինելու 2 թիմեր համար էլ,այստեղ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է ,բայց տեսնելով թուրքերի խաղը կարելիա սարսափել թե ոնց պետքա դիմակայենք.

----------


## Աբելյան

եթե էլի Աբովյանում որոշեն անցկացնեն, էտ վախտ կուզեմ մերոնք կրվեն
ինչքան կարելի ա Երևանից դուրս խաղեր անցկացնել  :Angry2: 

պտի Երևանում անցկացվի, ու էն էլ Հրազդան մարզադաշտում, համ էլ Պաչաջյանը պտի խաղա, որ գնդակը իրա մոտ ընկնի թե չէ՝ սաղ ստադիոնը վանկարկի. "Լե-վոն, Լե-վոն, Լե-վոն..."

----------


## John

> եթե էլի Աբովյանում որոշեն անցկացնեն, էտ վախտ կուզեմ մերոնք կրվեն
> ինչքան կարելի ա Երևանից դուրս խաղեր անցկացնել 
> 
> պտի Երևանում անցկացվի, ու էն էլ Հրազդան մարզադաշտում, համ էլ Պաչաջյանը պտի խաղա, որ գնդակը իրա մոտ ընկնի թե չէ՝ սաղ ստադիոնը վանկարկի. "Լե-վոն, Լե-վոն, Լե-վոն..."


Հրազդանում ա լինելու խաղը, արխային

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հրազդանում ա լինելու խաղը, արխային



Հաստա՞տ  :Shok: , ես եմ սաղ օրը ստադիոնում ,բայց ահավոր վատ տեմպով են վերանորոգում են էլ ոչ թե միջազգային ստադարտի , այլ նրա համար որ  չփլվի :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

դրա համար էլ վերջում կասեն Հանրապետականում անցկացվի

----------


## John

Ի՞նչ տարեբերություն ուրդե կլնի… մեկ ա էն սերժիկը իրան ուրք պաշտոնակցին բերելու ա ու խայտառակ ըլնենք էդ …երի դեմը… կրվելու ենք խոշորով…

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավատես եղեք,չենք կրվի որտեղ էլ որ անցկացվի...

----------


## Fedayi

Որևէ մեկը գիտի՞` երբվանից է սկսվելու տոմսերի վաճառքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաստա՞տ , ես եմ սաղ օրը ստադիոնում ,բայց ահավոր վատ տեմպով են վերանորոգում են էլ ոչ թե միջազգային ստադարտի , այլ նրա համար որ  չփլվի


կարծեմ հրազդանում հավաքականի միջազգային խաղեր անցկացնելու իրավունք չունենք, ստանդարտներին չի համապատասպանում

չնայած վատ չէր լինի, թուրքերը հրազդանում կխաղային, խաղադաշտից էլ դուս ֆգալուց հետո կմտընեին յառմռկեն մի քանի թուրքական փալաս-փուլուս կառնեին տուն կգանային, կարող ա իրանց մոտ չլինի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Որևէ մեկը գիտի՞` երբվանից է սկսվելու տոմսերի վաճառքը:


հրավիրատոմսերով ա մենակ ապեր, առաջին հրավիրատոմսն էլ ՍՍ-ն Գյուլին ա ուղարկել արդեն, ու ասել ա կարաս բարեկամներիդ էլ հետդ բերես: Գյուլն էլ մի 30.000 բարեկամ ունի, ննենց որ մեզ տեղ չմնաց

----------


## Katka

հրավիրատոմսերով ա մենակ ապեր, առաջին հրավիրատոմսն էլ ՍՍ-ն Գյուլին ա ուղարկել արդեն, ու ասել ա կարաս բարեկամներիդ էլ հետդ բերես: Գյուլն էլ մի 30.000 բարեկամ ունի, ննենց որ մեզ տեղ չմնաց[/QUOTE]

լավ է ասված, բա ես էլ գիտեի 80 000 բարեկամ ունի :Hands Up: 

Մենք հաղթելու ենք. Ole, ole ole, առաջ Հայաստան, օլե, օլե , օլե, Առաջ Հայաստան: 
Օլե, օլե օլե ջախջախեք թուրքերին...... :Hands Up: 
Հաստատ հաղթելու ենք!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ոնց թե հրավիրատոմսերով :Shok: 
Բա էտ դեպքում որտեղից կարանք հրավիրատոմս ճարենք???

----------


## Katka

> Ոնց թե հրավիրատոմսերով
> Բա էտ դեպքում որտեղից կարանք հրավիրատոմս ճարենք???


կապեր հաստատի Գյուլի հետ :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> հրավիրատոմսերով ա մենակ ապեր, առաջին հրավիրատոմսն էլ ՍՍ-ն Գյուլին ա ուղարկել արդեն, ու ասել ա կարաս բարեկամներիդ էլ հետդ բերես: Գյուլն էլ մի 30.000 բարեկամ ունի, ննենց որ մեզ տեղ չմնաց


Հումորը Հումոր.. բյաց չեմ կարծում որ սենց բան հնարավորա...  :Think:  /հրավիրատոմսեր մասին...
*
Մոդերատորական։ Թեման ինչպես տեսնում եք զվարճալի բաժնում չի։*

----------


## Rammstein

> կարծեմ հրազդանում հավաքականի միջազգային խաղեր անցկացնելու իրավունք չունենք, ստանդարտներին չի համապատասպանում


Ես էլ այդպես գիտեմ։ Պարտադիր պետք է լինի ծածկ տրիբունաների վրա, եւ նստարանները պետք է առանձին-առանձին լինեն։




> չնայած վատ չէր լինի, թուրքերը հրազդանում կխաղային, խաղադաշտից էլ դուս ֆգալուց հետո կմտընեին յառմռկեն մի քանի թուրքական փալաս-փուլուս կառնեին տուն կգանային, կարող ա իրանց մոտ չլինի


 :Smile:  :Smile: Հալալա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես էլ այդպես գիտեմ։ Պարտադիր պետք է լինի ծածկ տրիբունաների վրա, եւ նստարանները պետք է առանձին-առանձին լինեն։
> 
> 
> 
> Հալալա


Հրազդանում արդեն Վաղու՜ց նստարանները առանձին են... այ ծածքի հարցը լուրջ է  :Xeloq:

----------


## Արամ

> Armen2008, Davo'o, Deutschland, Enipra, Fobus, H.a.y.k.o., John, Raedwulf, Taurus, _Hayk_, Արիադնա, էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ, Հենո, Վարպետ, Տրիբուն


Միակ իրատես մարդիկ

----------


## _DEATH_

> Միակ իրատես մարդիկ


Ախպեր ես էտ խաղը նայելու եմ, դաժե կարողա ստադիոն էլ հավես անեմ գնամ, ընենց որ թուրքերը կրելու շանս չունեն  :Cool:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հրազդանում արդեն Վաղու՜ց նստարանները առանձին են... այ ծածքի հարցը լուրջ է


Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ բոլոր նստարանները չեն առնաձին, դեռ հներից մնացած կա։

----------


## Արամ

> Ախպեր ես էտ խաղը նայելու եմ, դաժե կարողա ստադիոն էլ հավես անեմ գնամ, ընենց որ թուրքերը կրելու շանս չունեն


Եթե սաղ մնան :Wink:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ բոլոր նստարանները չեն առնաձին, դեռ հներից մնացած կա։


եսիմ ... վերջին անգամ մի  տարի առաջ եմ եղել... /Է՜հ լավ ժամանակներ էին  :Love: / ինչքան հիշում եմ նորմալ էին նստարանները... հանրապետականի նման  :LOL: ..

Հետաքրքիրա որ Սերժը *հանրապետական*ում չի կազմակերպում  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հրազդանում արդեն Վաղու՜ց նստարանները առանձին են... այ ծածքի հարցը լուրջ է


Ծածկը հարցի մի կողմն է: Արևմտյանի վերևի տրիբունան՝ յառուսը, քանդվելու վրա է: Ժամանակին մոտ 15.000 մարդ էր մենակ յառուսում նստում, եթե չեմ սխալվում: Բայց հիմա նույնիսկ նստարանները այդ մասում չեն փոխում: Ի միջի այլոց, եթե նույնիսկ մարդ էլ նստած չլինի, ներքևի տրիբունայում նստածները երբ սկսում են ոտքերով դմդմբացնել, իսկ սա հին ավանդույթ է Հրազդանում, ապա յառուսը հանգիստ կարող է պասկատկա անել, այն էլ առանց պարաշյուտի, նստածների գլխին: 

Այնպես, որ ժամանակին մեր հարգարժան կառավարությունը շատ ճիշտ որոշում կայացրեց սեփականաշնորհել Հրազդանը ու տալ Բուռնաշին: Բուռնաշնել այնտեղ հիմնեց հայտնի յարմունգեն, առանցմի կոպեկ փող Հրազդանի վերանորոգման վրա ծախսելու: Փոխված աթոռներն էլ ընդամենը ձև են, հսկա մարզադաշտը քանդուքարափ է լինում:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Թուրքերը օբեկտիորեն մեզանից ուժեղ են, բայց դե պետք չի իրանց դարձնել Բրազիլիա:
Թուրքիան տիպիկ տնային թիմա:
Իրանց դաշտում ցանկացած թիմի կարան ջախջախեն, դրսում կարան շատ թույլ խաղան:

Անցած ցիկլում դրսում Մոլդովայի ու Մալթայի հետ ոչ-ոքի են խաղացել:
Իսկ Եվրոպայի առաջնությունում, եթե ուշադիր եք եղել նկատած կլինի, որ թե Չեխիայի թե Խորվաթիայի դեմ խաղերում դարպասի հետևի տրիբունան ամբողջությամբ լցված էր թուրքերով ու այսինքն ըստ էության թուրքերը սեփական դաշտում էին խաղում կամ նման մի բան:

Ու համաձայն չեմ թե դուխի հաշվի կրեցին:
Եթե աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահը պարզ իրադրությունում գնդակը ձեռքից բացա թողնում էտ բախտա + գումարած իրա հետևում լցված թուրք երգրպագուների հոգեբանական ճնշումը:
Իսկ որ ասում են թե ուժեղներինա բախտը ժպտում, կասեմ, որ ուժեղը 20տարին մեկ չի Եվրոպայի կիսաեզրափակիչ մտնում ու գլոբալ առումով ուժեղը բախտի կարիք առանձնապես չի զգում:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման չենք քաղաքականացնում: Սրանից հետո ցանկացած քաղաքական ուղղվածությամբ գրառում կխմբագրվի կամ կջնջվի:*

----------


## Amourchik

Խնդրում եմ էլի մի հատ ինձ չեք ասի որտեղից կարող ենք հաստատ իմանալ հրավիրատոմսերով ա լինելու թե ոչ :Sad: Եթե հանկարծ տենց եղավ ուրեմն մեր հավաքականին չենք կարող աջակցել ու իրանք էլ կարողա պարտվեն որովհետև միակ հույսները երևի ֆուտբոլասերների վրա մենք էլ որ չգնանք կարողա վաբշե չկարողանան խաղալ:էտ ում հիմար որոշումն ա  :Angry2: /մեղմ ասած հիմար/

----------


## Սամվել

> Խնդրում եմ էլի մի հատ ինձ չեք ասի որտեղից կարող ենք հաստատ իմանալ հրավիրատոմսերով ա լինելու թե ոչԵթե հանկարծ տենց եղավ ուրեմն մեր հավաքականին չենք կարող աջակցել ու իրանք էլ կարողա պարտվեն որովհետև միակ հույսները երևի ֆուտբոլասերների վրա մենք էլ որ չգնանք կարողա վաբշե չկարողանան խաղալ:էտ ում հիմար որոշումն ա /մեղմ ասած հիմար/


ԱՅ մարդ Ի՞նչ միամիտ եք  :LOL:  Հումոր էլ էլի.. Ոնց կարա Հայաստանի Հավաքականի Աշխարհի առաջնության որակավորման փուլի հանդիպման տոմսերը հրավիրատոմսերով լինի...  :Shok:  :Xeloq: 

*
Ախպոր պես մտածեք նոր գրեք մարդկանց թյուրիմացության մեջ մի դրեք*

----------


## REAL_ist

:LOL:  :LOL: հրավիրատոմսերով, լավներ :LOL: 
ովա խաբար արդեն տոմսերը ծախումեն թե խոսքի պրծելա?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հրավիրատոմսերով, լավներ
> ովա խաբար արդեն տոմսերը ծախումեն թե խոսքի պրծելա?


Դաժե եթե Հրազդանում լինի,ինձ թվումա տոմսերը մի քանի օրում կպրծնեն...

----------


## dvgray

Մտածում եմ որ էս խաղը զուտ ֆուտբոլի հետ շատ քիչ եզրեր կունենա: Մերոնք շատ հուզված կլինեն ու ամեն ինչ կանեն որ լավ խաղան: Բայց կարծում եմ կլինի երկուստեք  զգույշ խաղ պաշտպանությունում ու կավարտվի ոչ ոքի

----------


## Cesare

> Մտածում եմ որ էս խաղը զուտ ֆուտբոլի հետ շատ քիչ եզրեր կունենա: Մերոնք շատ հուզված կլինեն ու ամեն ինչ կանեն որ լավ խաղան: Բայց կարծում եմ կլինի երկուստեք  զգույշ խաղ պաշտպանությունում ու կավարտվի ոչ ոքի


Չէէ ... ես ետձև չեմ մտածում մենք կորցնելու բան չունենք պիտի գրոհենք, իրանք ել կորցնելու աչոկ չունեն ... Հեետաքրքիր խաղա լինելու :

Բայց ետ հրավիրատոմսերի վրով ելի եի լսել, մի հատ հաստատ բան ասեք իմանանք ոնց ա լինելու, ու ինչ անենք ...

----------


## REAL_ist

չե այ ցավդ տանեմ ոնցես պատկերացնում մինիմում 30 հազար հատ հրավիրատոմս :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԱՅ մարդ Ի՞նչ միամիտ եք  Հումոր էլ էլի.. Ոնց կարա Հայաստանի Հավաքականի Աշխարհի առաջնության որակավորման փուլի հանդիպման տոմսերը հրավիրատոմսերով լինի... 
> 
> *
> Ախպոր պես մտածեք նոր գրեք մարդկանց թյուրիմացության մեջ մի դրեք*


Բա որ հրավիրատոմսերով չի, ինչի՞ ա ՍՍ-ն Գյուլին հրավիրել: Գյուլը շատ էր ուզում գար, թող տոմս առներ գար:

*Մոդերատորական։ Եթե տեղյակ չեք ասեմ որ սովորաբար պատվավոր հյուրեերի համար նախատեսված տեղերը տոմսեր չկան այլ կան միայն հրավիրատոմսեր։
*
Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> չե այ ցավդ տանեմ ոնցես պատկերացնում մինիմում 30 հազար հատ հրավիրատոմս


Շատ սովորական, մի հատ նամուսով հարսանիք ա էլի:
*
Մոդերատորական։ Կրկին անգամ ստիպված եմ նշել որ թեման սպորտ բաժնում է որ չէ զվարճալի կամ ժամանց ու պետք չէ ստեղ ձեր հումորի զգացումը ցույց տալ։* 
*
Մոդերատրական Հավելում։* *Այս գրառումը չեմ ջնջում միայն որպես նախատիպ, որ մնացածին պարզ լինի որ այս տիպի գրառումները ջնջվելու են իսկ հեղինակները զգուշացվեն։*

----------


## Վարդանանք

Լա'վ, եկեք քննարկենք, թե արդյոք պետք է կանգնել Թուրքիայի հիմնի տակ: Ես չեմ կանգնելու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լա'վ, եկեք քննարկենք, թե արդյոք պետք է կանգնել Թուրքիայի հիմնի տակ: Ես չեմ կանգնելու:


Դե կանգնելը ես էլ չեմ կանգնելու, համ էլ խի պտի կանգնեմ որ... Ես մենակ Հայաստանի հիմնի տակ եմ կանգնում,ուզումա Թուրքիա լինի, ուզումա Ուզբեկստան լինի, թող իրանց երկրի քաղաքացիները կանգնեն:  :Smile: 
Բայց համենայն դեպս կողմ չեմ ասենք իրանց հիմնի ժամանակ սուլելուն կամ ինչ-որ ուրիշ ձևով հիմնի լսվելը խանգարելուն: Պետքա ցույց տանք,որ մենք իրանց նման չենք:  :Bad: Հիշում եք չէ Շվեյցարիայի թե Հունաստանի հետ ինչ շուխուռ էին դրել դրանք հիմնի ժամանակ :Angry2:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Լա'վ, եկեք քննարկենք, թե արդյոք պետք է կանգնել Թուրքիայի հիմնի տակ: Ես չեմ կանգնելու:


Ես կանգնած եմ լինելու, հենց թուրքիայի հիմնը սկսի նստեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Դե կանգնելը ես էլ չեմ կանգնելու, համ էլ խի պտի կանգնեմ որ... Ես մենակ Հայաստանի հիմնի տակ եմ կանգնում,ուզումա Թուրքիա լինի, ուզումա Ուզբեկստան լինի, թող իրանց երկրի քաղաքացիները կանգնեն: 
> Բայց համենայն դեպս կողմ չեմ ասենք իրանց հիմնի ժամանակ սուլելուն կամ ինչ-որ ուրիշ ձևով հիմնի լսվելը խանգարելուն: Պետքա ցույց տանք,որ մենք իրանց նման չենք: Հիշում եք չէ Շվեյցարիայի թե Հունաստանի հետ ինչ շուխուռ էին դրել դրանք հիմնի ժամանակ


Հա ես էլ չեմ սուլելու, ուղղակի չեմ կանգնելու ու վերջ, իսկ ով ցանկանում ա թող սուլի, ես դեմ չեմ, դա ամեն մարդու խնդիրն ա: Մենակ ասա, ոստիկանները չգան կպռչկվեն ու ստիպեն, որ կանգնենք, բայց մեկ ա, ինչ ուզում են անեն, ես չեմ կանգնելու:

----------


## Amourchik

չգիտեմ որքանովա ճիշտ այս նորությունը , բայց ասեմ որ հավաստի աղբյուրներից ինձ տեղեկացրել են/լրատվամիջցներից մեկի աշխատակիցը ասել է/որ Հայաստան-թուրքիա խաղը հնարավոր է որ տեղի չունենա քանի որ Ֆիֆան պատրաստվում է որակազրկել թուրքիայի հավաքականին քանի որ վերջինս 130մլն-ի չափով պարտք ունի և չի ցանկանում վճարել եթե այս լուրը ճիշտ լինի ուրեմն Հայաստանի հավաքականի շանսերը ավելի կմեծանան անցնելու համար հաջորդ փուլ :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> չգիտեմ որքանովա ճիշտ այս նորությունը , բայց ասեմ որ հավաստի աղբյուրներից ինձ տեղեկացրել են/լրատվամիջցներից մեկի աշխատակիցը ասել է/որ Հայաստան-թուրքիա խաղը հնարավոր է որ տեղի չունենա քանի որ Ֆիֆան պատրաստվում է որակազրկել թուրքիայի հավաքականին քանի որ վերջինս 130մլն-ի չափով պարտք ունի և չի ցանկանում վճարել եթե այս լուրը ճիշտ լինի *ուրեմն Հայաստանի հավաքականի շանսերը ավելի կմեծանան անցնելու համար հաջորդ փուլ*


Ոնց Հաջորդ Փուլ  :Shok:   :LOL:  Այսինքն Աշխարհի առաջնության Ֆինա՞լ  :Shok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ոնց Հաջորդ Փուլ   Այսինքն Աշխարհի առաջնության Ֆինա՞լ


 :LOL: հա էլի ես էլ եմ էտ ասում :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

եթե ընդհանրապես, մենակ էտ խաղում Թուրքիային որակազրկեն, 3 միավոր ձրի կստանանք  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
բայց թե ես կուզեի նայեի խաղը

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դե տենց ավելի լավ կլինի...
Մուֆթա 3 աչոկ կստանանք :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե տենց ավելի լավ կլինի...
> Մուֆթա 3 աչոկ կստանանք


հա բայց բանը նրանումնա որ ոչ միայն այդ խաղում կվորակազրկվեն այլև ամբողջ  ընտրական փուլից կորակազրկվեն հիմա տեսեք ինչքան լավ կլինի :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> հա էլի ես էլ եմ էտ ասում


ԻՄ ասածն էլ էն էր որ 3 աչոկ էս յան 3 աչոկ էն յան բան չի փոխում  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> ԻՄ ասածն էլ էն էր որ 3 աչոկ էս յան 3 աչոկ էն յան բան չի փոխում


հա բայց ես էլ չէի ասել որ մի խաղով են որակազրկելու եթե իհարկե որակազրկեն ամբողջ նախընտրական փուլից կորակազրկեն/իհարկե դա տեղի չի ունենա՝նկատի ունեմ ընդհանրապես թուքիային չեն որակազրկի/իսկ այս դեպքում խմբում կլինենք 3 թիմ և ռեալ շանսեր կունենանք Իսպանիայի հետ դուրս գալ հաջորդ փուլ:Այ սրա մասին էր խոսքս: :Wink:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ախր թուրքիան 3րդ տեղը գրավեց Եւրոպայում, ոնց կարող է մեզ չհաղթեն  :Cray:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ախր թուրքիան 3րդ տեղը գրավեց Եւրոպայում, ոնց կարող է մեզ չհաղթեն


Միայն եթե մեր հավաքականն էլ այնքան արժանապատիվ դուրս գա որքան թուրքիայի հավաքականն էր Եվրո2008-ում ապա միգուցե հաղթենք թուրքիային: :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ախր թուրքիան 3րդ տեղը գրավեց Եւրոպայում, ոնց կարող է մեզ չհաղթեն


եթե տենց նայես, Լեհաստանը խմբի առաջատարն էր. ոնց կարողացանք հաղթել? :Tongue:  անհնար ոչինչ չկա :Cool:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Երեկ Ֆուտբոլ +-ում մի քանի նկար կար Հրազդան ստադիոնից ու նաև գրած էր,որ ստադիոնը հասցրածա միջազգային որակի:
Յարուսը որ շատ սիրուն էր ու գրած էր,որ մենակ յարուսը Հանրապետականի չափ նստատեղա պարունակելու :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Երեկ Ֆուտբոլ +-ում մի քանի նկար կար Հրազդան ստադիոնից ու նաև գրած էր,որ ստադիոնը հասցրածա միջազգային որակի:
> Յարուսը որ շատ սիրուն էր ու գրած էր,որ մենակ յարուսը Հանրապետականի չափ նստատեղա պարունակելու


ճիշտ ա ես էլ եմ երեկ Ֆուտբոլ+ը կարդացել ու ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ այդ նորությունը :Hands Up: Ուրախալի ա որ կունենանք գոնե մեկ Եվրոպական չափանիշներին համապատասխան մարզադաշտ և որ ամենակարևորնա որ հանկարծ հզոր հավաքականներին էլ հաղթենք/օրինակ Պորտուգալիայի հավաքակնը որ դժգոհել էր մեր դաշտից և իրենց վատ խաղը արդարացրել էին դաշտի վատ որակներով/չեն ասի դաշտը վատն էր չէինք կարում խաղայինք :Cool:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Գնացի խոհանոց մենակ ֆուտբոլը նայելու, բայց երբ հայերի երկրորդ գոլից հետո ինձ հետ միաժամանակ «գոլ» գոռաց ամբողջ Երևանը, հասկացա, որ հեչ էլ մենակ չեմ նայում: Ապրեն տղեքը  :Bux:

----------


## _DEATH_

:Hands Up: 
Ափսոս մոռացել ես սկզբից նայեմ  :Sad:  թուրքերը հասցրեցին գոլ խբեն: Զաթո հենց սկսեցի նայելը մի րոպե հետո գոլ  :Cool: 
Մենակ թե թուրքերը մերոնցից չսովորեն էտ կարգի ձեներ հանելը, խեղչ թուրքերը շշկռվել էին  :Jpit:

----------


## BOBO

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Hands Up: 
Որ մեծերն էլ կրեն վափշե ընտիր կլնի :Hands Up:

----------


## Razo

Մերսի քեզ էլ...  :Lol2:

----------


## BOBO

Խնդրեմ, նորից համեցեք :Cool:

----------


## Մարկիզ

*Հայե՜ր*…

----------


## Moon

*Մոդերատորական։ Գրառումը ջնջված է լրիվ մեծատառերով լինելու պատճառով։*

*Կարդացե՛ք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը*

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Տղեքի ցավը տանեմ!!!!!!!!!!! Հալալ ա!!!!
Լավ նախապայմաններ մեծերի հավաքականների հանդիպման համար...

----------


## Moon

Նենց սիրտս թեթևացավ, չեք պատկերացնի հա։
*ԱՊՐԵՆ ՄԵՐՈՆՔ*

----------


## Legolas

66' Abdullah Durak  
89'  Karlen Mkrtchyan   :Hands Up: 
90'  Henrik Mkhitaryan    :Hands Up: 

Իրանց գոլից հետո էլ էինք ուրախացել: Durak ն էր պատճառը :Lol2: 
Մեր կամքն ավելի ուժեզ էր:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մենակ թե թուրքերը մերոնցից չսովորեն էտ կարգի ձեներ հանելը, խեղչ թուրքերը շշկռվել էին


մերոնցից ես ավելին էի սպասում  :Smile: 

բայց շատ ապրեն
որ թուրքերը առաջի գոլը խփին, ասեցի էս ա մերոնք հավասարացնելու են, էն էլ բացի հավասարացնելուց մի հատ էլ խփին

----------


## Սամվել

Արա դե լավն ենք էլի, լավը  :Dance:

----------


## Artgeo

Շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:  Տառոսը մեծերին  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Շնորհավորում եմ  Տառոսը մեծերին


Մեծերն էլ են հաղթելու :Wink: 
Գնացել էիր՞…

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ջաաաաաաան, հալալա մեր տղեքին ,հալալա սաղին, ովքեր իրանց ներդրումը ունեցան էս հաղթանակի մեջ :Hands Up: 
Այ սենց պետքա միշտ հայերով կրենք :Tongue: 
Բայց Դուռակի պահով սաղին բացել էր :LOL: 
Մի խոսքով սեպտեմբերի 6-ին էլ մի հատ թուրքերին ջարդուխուրդ ենք անում ու ֆսյոոոո:
Ու թող լիքը փոշմանեն էն մարդիկ, ովքեր խաղի ավարտից մի քանի րոպե առաջ արդեն լքում էին ստադիոնը: Հալալա մեր երկրպագուներին` հավեսով բալետ արին:  :Cool: 
Դե հետո էլ սաղ Պրասպեկտը գմփցրինք :LOL:  :Blush: 

*Հայաստան-Թուրքիա 2-1*

----------


## Dayana

:Jagi:  ապրեն մեր տղաները, հուսամ Սեպտեմբերի 6-ին էլ նույնը կլինի  :Clapping:

----------


## Razo

Տո այ Վահիկ ջան երեկ գիշեր չգիտեմ որ 1000-րդ ժամին մի հատ հարբած գրուպա մտավ հայաթ ու գոռում են.
-Հա՜-յա՜-ստա՜ն, Հա՜-յա՜-ստա՜ն,Հա՜-յա՜-ստա՜ն... Գոռում ղժում ինչ ձեն ասես չէին հանում… Էհա մենք էլ ենք ուրախ բայց ա՞րժի տենց բան անեն…  :Dntknw:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հայաթը չգիտեմ, բայց Հրազդանից մինչև Օպերա ես էլ էի գոռում :LOL: 
Հետո դժվար հարբած լինեին, ուղղակի սաղիս տրամը երեկ բարձր էր :Ok: 
Ազգովի ուրախանում էինք, սենց առիթ էդքան էլ շուտ-շուտ չի լինում, մեկ էլ երևի սեպտեմբերի 6-ին:  :Tongue:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ժողովուրդ երեկվանից կայֆի տակ եմ  :LOL: 
Ծնունդիս ամենալավ նվերն էր, սենց նվեր հլը չէր եղել  :LOL: 
Ոնց ասեմ որ հասկանաք, վոբշմ մի հատ համալսարանցի վառեի սենց կայֆ չէր տա  :Yahoo: 
ՀԱՅԵԵԵՐ  :Yahoo:

----------


## Armeno

> Հայաթը չգիտեմ, բայց Հրազդանից մինչև Օպերա ես էլ էի գոռում
> Հետո դժվար հարբած լինեին, ուղղակի սաղիս տրամը երեկ բարձր էր
> Ազգովի ուրախանում էինք, սենց առիթ էդքան էլ շուտ-շուտ չի լինում, մեկ էլ երևի սեպտեմբերի 6-ին:


Մենք էլ սկզբից Հրապարակ գնացինք, հետո հյուսիսայինով օպերա :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sunun

Շնորհավոր, տարոսն էլ մեծերին!

----------


## Արմին

Ուռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռռաաաաաաաաաաաաաա~ Հայեեեեեեեր :Hands Up:  :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ապրեն տղեքը  :Yahoo:

----------


## ars83

Շնորհավորու՛մ եմ բոլորիս  :Victory:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Արա բայց ինչ կայֆեր ժող, երեկ երկրորդ գոլից նենց գոռացի,  ես ասի էսօր կոկորդիցս ձեն դուրս չի գա, բայց ոնց որ լավ ա, Ձայնալարերս տեղում են  :LOL:

----------


## Վարդանանք

ՊԱՏՄԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ
Նախ շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս...............

*Մոդերատորական։ Գրառումը խմբագրված է։
*
Մեջբերում կանոնադրությունից։



> 2.1.5. Չի թույլատրվում ֆորումում տեղադրել այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնք կարող են այլոց դրդել հանցագործության, *նրանց մեջ սերմանել ատելություն կամ թշնամանք*, կամ ինչ-որ անօրինական գործողության կոչ են:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ապրե~~~~~ն տղերքը, շա~տ ուրախացրին!!!!!! Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին!!! տարոսը մեծերի հավաքականին լինի  :Smile:

----------


## _DEATH_

Սեպտեմբերի 6-ին իզուր հույսեր մի կապեք, ես չեմ նայելու, որոշել եմ էլ ժամանակ չկորցնեմ TV-ի վրա, դաս անեմ: Տղեքն էլ մենակով գոլ տշողը չեն  :LOL:

----------


## Katka

Էհ դե հայը ամեն տեղ է հայ :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարդանանք

> ՊԱՏՄԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ
> Նախ շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս...............
> 
> *Մոդերատորական։ Գրառումը խմբագրված է։
> *
> Մեջբերում կանոնադրությունից։


բա էլ ուր մնաց խոսքի ազատությունը և հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու միանգամից չջնջեցիք կամ էլ ջնջելուց մյուսներինը ինչու ջնջեցիք:
Ինչ վերաբերում է կրիչալկաներին, որոնք ձեզ այդքան վրդովեցրել էին,  ապա խորհուրդ կտայի ուսումնասիրել գերմանական, իտալական, անգլիական և նույնիսկ ձեր պաշտելի թուրքական ֆուտբոլային ֆան. ակումբների կրիչալկաները, ապա կհասկանաք, որ դրանք իրենց էությամբ և "ագրեսիվությամբ" միմյանց չեն զիջում: Դա ամբողջ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում ընդունված ձև է և նաև կարող եմ ավելացնել, որ եվրոպական երկրների ֆուտբոլայի երկրպագուները յուրաքանչյուր խաղից հետո քաղաքում ծեծկռտուքներ են սարքում, խանութներ են ջարդում և այլն և դա նորմալ է դիտվում: Մենք նման բաներից մեզ զերծ ենք պահում և մենք քաղաքակիրթ ֆուտբոլասեր ենք, ինչքան էլ դուք հակառակը կարծեք: Ուղղակի մի խորհուրդ` Պետք չէ Հռոմի պապից կաթոլիկ լինել և վերջիվերջո, մենք հասել ենք մեր նպատակին, քանզի վստահ եմ, որ սեպտեմբերի 6-ին ամբողջ մարզադաշտը գոռալու է ՍՏԱԴԻՈՆ ՀՐԱԶԴԱՆ` թուրքերի ԳԵՐԵԶՄԱՆ:
Հ.Գ. Մի բանի համար եմ ափսոսում, փաստորեն ամբողջ գրածս կորավ: Իրոք, գրելու համար շատ ժամանակ էի ծախսել: Ափսո~ս:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Կեցցեն հայ ֆուտբոլիստներն ել երկրպագուներն ել, շնորհավորանքներ բոլորին, թող մյուս խաղերին սա օրինակ ծառայի մի բանել ավել: Այդ օրը մի սիմվոլիկ երևույթ տեղի ունեցավ և ողջունելի էր այն հանգամանքը որ ժողովուրդը պրոսպեկտով քայլում էր ուրախության առիթով: 



> սեպտեմբերի 6-ին ամբողջ մարզադաշտը գոռալու է ՍՏԱԴԻՈՆ ՀՐԱԶԴԱՆ` թուրքերի ԳԵՐԵԶՄԱՆ:


 Մեր մարզադաշտը նախատեսված չի թուրքերի գերեզման լինելու համար: թուրքերը Արևմտյան Հայաստանում բազմաթիվ վայրեր հայերի գերեզմանոց սարքեցին ու հիմա դիվանագիտական խելամտությունից ելնելով  թաքցնում են այդ հանգամանքը, իսկ դուք չեղած տեղը աշխարհին ցույց եք տալիս թե ագրեսոր եք, որը այդպես չի, իսկ աշխարհը բազմաթիվ ականջներ ունի:

----------


## Սամվել

> բա էլ ուր մնաց խոսքի ազատությունը և հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու միանգամից չջնջեցիք կամ էլ ջնջելուց մյուսներինը ինչու ջնջեցիք:


Հարգելիս... 
Միանգամից ջնջելը երևի ամենաճիշտ որոշումը կլիներ.. քանի որ ակումբի կանոնադրությանը հակասող հոդվածը պետք էր միանգամից ջնջել որ այսքան բուռն արձագանք էլ չլիներ։ ինչևէ...

Ու մի բան էլ... Ջնջվել են այն գրառումները որոնք կապված էին այդ գրառման մեջ արված կոչերի հետ...




> Ինչ վերաբերում է կրիչալկաներին, որոնք ձեզ այդքան վրդովեցրել էին,  ապա խորհուրդ կտայի ուսումնասիրել գերմանական, իտալական, անգլիական և նույնիսկ ձեր պաշտելի թուրքական ֆուտբոլային ֆան. ակումբների կրիչալկաները, ապա կհասկանաք, որ դրանք իրենց էությամբ և "ագրեսիվությամբ" միմյանց չեն զիջում: Դա ամբողջ քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում ընդունված ձև է և նաև կարող եմ ավելացնել, որ եվրոպական երկրների ֆուտբոլայի երկրպագուները յուրաքանչյուր խաղից հետո քաղաքում ծեծկռտուքներ են սարքում, խանութներ են ջարդում և այլն և դա նորմալ է դիտվում:


Նախ սկսեմ նրանից որ Թուրքեը իմ համար պաշտելի չեն ու իմ համար ես դա կարող էի որպես  անձնական վիրավորանք ընդունել, ինչը այս անգամ չեմ անում.. 

Այնումանեայնիվ պետք չէ ագրեսիվության կոչեր անել ակումբում թեքուզ եթե դրանց վերաբերում են թուրքերին կամ Հայաստան Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային հանդիպմանը...

Ու եթե հիմա դնենք մի հատ էլ լա՜վ ծեծենք էտ թուրք ֆուտբոլիստներին ու ստորացնենք հաստատ դրանցով ինչոր բան չենք ապացուցի բացի մեր բարբարոս լինելուց.. ճիշտ նույն կերպ ինչպես այդպիսի հայտատարություններից..

Էտ նույն Եվրոպայում 1000 ու մի բան է լինում որ մեր Հայկական ավանդապաշտությունից բռնած մինչև հասրականա առողջ մտածելակերպի նորմերով վերջացրած հակասում են բանականությանը բայց դրանք չենք պահանջում ու ընդօրինակում.. Իսկ երբ խոսքը գալիս է ֆանատիզմին այդ դեպքում մենք համար առաջինն ենք...

Խոսքի ազատություն ասվածը պետք չէ ընդունել այդքան պրիմիտիվ.. որ խոսքի ազատություն է դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ինչոր մեկին ինկվիզիցիայի ենթարկելու հայտարաություններ կարելի է անել... /իրականում ձեր գրածը դա չէր բայց երևի հասկացած ինչի պասին է խոսքը/

Ինչևէ ես համարում եմ որ գործել եմ Ակումբի կանոնադրության շրջանակներում և չեմ զղջում դրա համար։



> Մենք նման բաներից մեզ զերծ ենք պահում և մենք քաղաքակիրթ ֆուտբոլասեր ենք, ինչքան էլ դուք հակառակը կարծեք: Ուղղակի մի խորհուրդ` Պետք չէ Հռոմի պապից կաթոլիկ լինել և վերջիվերջո, մենք հասել ենք մեր նպատակին, քանզի վստահ եմ, որ սեպտեմբերի 6-ին ամբողջ մարզադաշտը գոռալու է ՍՏԱԴԻՈՆ ՀՐԱԶԴԱՆ` թուրքերի ԳԵՐԵԶՄԱՆ:


Այս գրառումը նույնպես կջնջվի կամ կխմբագրվի.. հասկանում եմ ձեր հոգու կորովը ու անհագ ցանկությունը մի քանի հատ թուրքի ինքնադատաստանի ենթարկելու ձգտումը բայց սա դրա վայրը չի... 



> Հ.Գ. Մի բանի համար եմ ափսոսում, փաստորեն ամբողջ գրածս կորավ: Իրոք, գրելու համար շատ ժամանակ էի ծախսել: Ափսո~ս:


Եթե ուզում եք ձեր բազմաբովանդակ գրառումները պահպանվեն դրանք կատարեք առանց Ակումբի կանոնադրության խախտման...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Իրականում իմ համար ամենաուրախալին այն էր որ վերջապես Հայերը կարողանում են հասկանալ որ խաղը 90 րոպե է տևում և որ առաջըինը գոլ ընդունելը դա դեռ պարտվելու նշան չէ...

Չնայած ըստ երևույթին Երիտասարդականը վերջին տարիներին ունի ՀԱՂԹՈՂԻ հոգեբանությունը, ինչը շա՜տ ուրախալի է...

----------


## Վարդանանք

> Հարգելիս... 
> Միանգամից ջնջելը երևի ամենաճիշտ որոշումը կլիներ.. քանի որ ակումբի կանոնադրությանը հակասող հոդվածը պետք էր միանգամից ջնջել որ այսքան բուռն արձագանք էլ չլիներ։ ինչևէ...
> 
> Ու մի բան էլ... Ջնջվել են այն գրառումները որոնք կապված էին այդ գրառման մեջ արված կոչերի հետ...
> 
> 
> Նախ սկսեմ նրանից որ Թուրքեը իմ համար պաշտելի չեն ու իմ համար ես դա կարող էի որպես  անձնական վիրավորանք ընդունել, ինչը այս անգամ չեմ անում.. 
> 
> Այնումանեայնիվ պետք չէ ագրեսիվության կոչեր անել ակումբում թեքուզ եթե դրանց վերաբերում են թուրքերին կամ Հայաստան Թուրքիա ֆուտբոլային հանդիպմանը...
> ...


Ոչ ոքի ինքնադաստանի ենթարկելու ցանկություն չունեմ, ես ասեցի չէ, որ մենք հյուրընկալ ազգ ենք: Ինչ վերաբերում է ֆանատիզմին, ես եթե չեմ սխալվում բացատրել էի, որ եվրոպացի ֆուտբոլասերները մեզանից մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ագրեսիվ են, իսկ դու հիմա ասում ես, թե մենք այդ առումով առաջինն ենք: 
Երբ ուրիշ բաներին է վերաբերում միշտ գոռում եք Եվրոպա, Եվրոպա: Եվս մեկ անգամ պետք է կրկնեմ, որ դա քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում ընդունված նորմալ ձև է:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ոչ ոքի ինքնադաստանի ենթարկելու ցանկություն չունեմ, ես ասեցի չէ, որ մենք հյուրընկալ ազգ ենք: Ինչ վերաբերում է ֆանատիզմին, ես եթե չեմ սխալվում բացատրել էի, որ եվրոպացի ֆուտբոլասերները մեզանից մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ ագրեսիվ են, իսկ դու հիմա ասում ես, թե մենք այդ առումով առաջինն ենք: 
> Երբ ուրիշ բաներին է վերաբերում միշտ գոռում եք Եվրոպա, Եվրոպա: Եվս մեկ անգամ պետք է կրկնեմ, որ դա քաղաքակիրթ աշխարհում ընդունված նորմալ ձև է:


Ապեր էլի եմ ասում գնա արա.. Ես բան չունեմ քեզ ասելու... Բայց կանոնադրությունը մի խախտի էտքան բան...  :Wink:

----------


## Fedayi

Վաղուց սենց հաճույք չէի ստացել: Գոլերից հետո յուրաքանչյուրն գրկում էր կողքինին` անկախ նրանից ծանոթ էր նա, թե` ոչ:  :Smile: : Իմ ու ընկերներիս ձայններն էլ "կտրվել են" գոռալուց:
Մենակ "մեղկս գալիս են" էն մարդիկ, որոնք սկսեցին հեռանալ 85-րդ րոպեից: :Sad:  Ինչպիսի ԼՈՄԿԱ: :LOL:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> ալուց:
> Մենակ "մեղկս գալիս են" էն մարդիկ, որոնք սկսեցին հեռանալ 85-րդ րոպեից: Ինչպիսի ԼՈՄԿԱ:


 :LOL:  Հա, իրանք իրանց պատժել են որ մինչև վերջ չեն մնացել մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին ոգևորելու համար, երևի դա երկրից արտասահման փախչող մասսանա եղել  :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

> Հա, իրանք իրանց պատժել են որ մինչև վերջ չեն մնացել մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին ոգևորելու համար, երևի դա երկրից արտասահման փախչող մասսանա եղել


Բա մարդ սաղ խաղը նայի ու ինչի համար եկել էր չտենա???
Հայաստան առա~ջ...ամեն ձև առաջ ա գնում մեր երկիրը: :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հա, իրանք իրանց պատժել են որ մինչև վերջ չեն մնացել մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին ոգևորելու համար, երևի դա երկրից արտասահման փախչող մասսանա եղել


Ես էլ տեսա, թե ոնց են մարդիկ գնում ու վերջում նույն բանը սկսեցի մտածել :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

չգիտես ինչու ավելի շատ սկսել եմ հավատալ Հայաստանի հավաքականի հաղթանակին :Tsamon:

----------


## Fedayi

> չգիտես ինչու ավելի շատ սկսել եմ հավատալ Հայաստանի հավաքականի հաղթանակին


Երբ մերոնք տարերքի մեջ են, իրենցից ամեն ինչ էլ սպասելի ա: :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

*Հաղթելու՛ ենք*
չնայած, մեր տղեքից ա կախված
Թուրքիան ահագին կորուստներ ունի. Նիհաթ, Ալթինթոփ, Սաբրի Սարիողլու...

----------


## Ambrosine

Սենց վարկած կա քաղաքական շրջանակներում`
եթե Գյուլը չգար Հայաստան, թուրքիայի հավաքականը կատաղած կլիներ, բայց քանի որ գալիս է, ճնշված է լինելու, խեղճացած

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից մի շեղվեք։ Քննարկեք ֆուտբոլը առանց ազգային ու քաղաքական ենթատեքստերի։*

----------


## Ֆելո

իսկ թիմերի կազմերը արդեն հայտնի են?

----------


## Տատ

Ժամը քանիսին է՞ (երևանի ժամանակով)։
Մտածում եմ, գնամ թուրքերի կյաբաբնոց, իրենց հետ նայեմ…բայց մի քիչ վախենում եմ։
Քուրդերի կաֆե էլ կա, կտեսնեմ եթե հեռուստացույց ունեն, նրանց մօտ կգնամ։
եթե Евроспорт հաղորդի, հեշտ կպծնեմ, առանց ադրենալինի։

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ժամը քանիսին է՞ (երևանի ժամանակով)։
> Մտածում եմ, գնամ թուրքերի կյաբաբնոց, իրենց հետ նայեմ…բայց մի քիչ վախենում եմ։
> Քուրդերի կաֆե էլ կա, կտեսնեմ եթե հեռուստացույց ունեն, նրանց մօտ կգնամ։
> եթե Евроспорт հաղորդի, հեշտ կպծնեմ, առանց ադրենալինի։


20.50 Երևանի ժամանակով

----------


## Տատ

:Sad: 
Չգնացի։ մեզ մոտ ժամը 23.50։ Ես հո դուրս ընգած չե՞մ :Blush: , համ էլ այստեղ այդ ժամին ամեն ինչ փակ է։ Կփնտրեմ Տելե յով

Բայց ինչու՞ այդքան ուշ։ Շոգ է՞։ Օրվա լույսով լիներ...

----------


## Ֆելո

> Չգնացի։ մեզ մոտ ժամը 23.50։ Ես հո դուրս ընգած չե՞մ, համ էլ այստեղ այդ ժամին ամեն ինչ փակ է։ Կփնտրեմ Տելե յով
> 
> Բայց ինչու՞ այդքան ուշ։ Շոգ է՞։ Օրվա լույսով լիներ...


ասեցին արբանյակային Հ1-ով էլ են ցույց տալու :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

Հ1 , էն կառավարամետ վատ ալիքը՞, բա ասում են` մի նայեք Հ1 … :Wink: 
Էհ, Ֆելո, ես նույնիսկ ռուսական չունեմ (թեև հնարավոր է), հետամնաց ենք…


Իսկ կազմը կարծեմ Յանն ասել է, Ռեգնումում տեսա...
Չէ, չի ասում, ինքն արդեն գիտի, բայց չի ասում

----------


## Barça

Թուրքական TRT 1-ն էլ ա ցույց տալու

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Չգնացի։ մեզ մոտ ժամը 23.50։ Ես հո դուրս ընգած չե՞մ, համ էլ այստեղ այդ ժամին ամեն ինչ փակ է։ Կփնտրեմ Տելե յով
> 
> Բայց ինչու՞ այդքան ուշ։ Շոգ է՞։ Օրվա լույսով լիներ...


Տատ, Շվեյցարիան Հայաստանից երկու ժամ հետ պիտի լինի… ի՞նչ 23.50 
Sky-ը խաղը ցույց չի տալու, բայց ընթացքին տեղյակ ա պահելու:

----------


## Taurus

> Չգնացի։ մեզ մոտ ժամը 23.50։ Ես հո դուրս ընգած չե՞մ, համ էլ այստեղ այդ ժամին ամեն ինչ փակ է։ Կփնտրեմ Տելե յով


Խի դու որտեղ ես?, Եվրոպայում հակառակը շուտ ա 3,4 ժամ :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տատ, դու Շվեյցարիայից չէիր՞
Ձեր մոտ պետքա որ մի քանի ժամ շուտ լինի...

----------


## T!gran

> Տատ, դու Շվեյցարիայից չէիր՞
> Ձեր մոտ պետքա որ մի քանի ժամ շուտ լինի...


տեղյակ չեք? բոլոր տոմսերը արդեն վաճառվել են? :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> տեղյակ չեք? բոլոր տոմսերը արդեն վաճառվել են?


ոնց-որ չէ: էն օրը Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը ասում էր, որ մոտ 30 տոկոսն ա վաճառվել, բայց հույս ունի, որ տոմսերը կսպառվեն, այնպես որ բոլոր գնացողները թող շտապեն :Wink:

----------


## T!gran

> ոնց-որ չէ: էն օրը Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը ասում էր, որ մոտ 30 տոկոսն ա վաճառվել, բայց հույս ունի, որ տոմսերը կսպառվեն, այնպես որ բոլոր գնացողները թող շտապեն


կարողա հատը 10000 ա :Shok:  հաստատ չեմ գնա

----------


## Սամվել

> կարողա հատը 10000 ա հաստատ չեմ գնա


Թեման Զրուցարանի մի՛ վերծեք։

Թոմսերի գինն էլ 3000-10000 ա եթե  սպառված չլինի ...

----------


## Egern.net

էսօր ընկերս ասեց հեռուստացույցով լսել է, որ շատ քիչ է վաճառվել.... խայտառակություն է լինելու ոնց որ, էնքան քիչ են լինելու:

Մենք ընկերներով կգնանք մի տեղ մեծ էկրանով նայելու (էդքան տոմսի փող չենք ճարի  :Smile:  )

----------


## Mari

> էսօր ընկերս ասեց հեռուստացույցով լսել է, որ շատ քիչ է վաճառվել.... խայտառակություն է լինելու ոնց որ, էնքան քիչ են լինելու:
> 
> Մենք ընկերներով կգնանք մի տեղ մեծ էկրանով նայելու (էդքան տոմսի փող չենք ճարի  )


Չէ,  գիտես՝  խայտառակությունը  որնա...  Էդ  էնա,  որ  տոմսերի  գները  բարձր  են:  Ուզում  էին,  որ  շատ  մարդ  լիներ,  թող  բոլորին  հասանելի  գներ  լինեին,  ասենք  մինչև  հինգ  հազար:  Չասեք՝  էդ  գնի  էլ  կա,  և  այլն... Ինձ  թվումա,  որ  վերջում  մուտքը  ազատա  լինելու...  Ամեն  դեպքում  չէի  ուզի,  որ  խաղը  անցներ  կիսադատարկ  մարզադաշտում:  Մյուս  կողմից  էլ  հստակ  հասկանում  եմ, որ  որոշ  ծախսեր  պիտի  կոմպեսացվեն  տոմսերի  վաճառքից  գոյացած  եկամտի  հաշվին...
 Ինչ  վերաբերում  է  խաղին:  Կամ  ոչ  ոքի,  կամ  էլ  հաղթելու  ենք: Չգիտեմ,  մի  տեսակ  հաղթանակին  ավելի  շատ  եմ  հավատում:  Մենք  էլ  ընկերներով  մի  տեղ  կհավաքվենք  ու  հավեսով  կերկրպագենք...
 Մենք  հավատում  ենք  մեր  հաղթանակին:

----------


## Taurus

Ստադիոնը լիքն ա լինելու!

----------


## Mari

> Ստադիոնը լիքն ա լինելու!



 Ես  էլ  հիմա  համոզված  ասում  եմ՝  Ստադիոնը  իրոք  լիքնա  լինելու:  Տոմսերը  արդեն  համարյա  սպառված  են: Տոմսարկղերի  մոտ  էլ  հերթեր  են:  Հայի  բնավորություն՝  ամեն  ինչ  վերջի  վայրկյաններին:

----------


## Taurus

Նույնիսկ եթե սպառված չլինեին, մեկա տեղ չեր լինի!

----------


## Երվանդ

Հա դե ձրի կթողեին վերջի վայրանտ , բայց մեկա անկապ թանկ էին դրել, էլ չեմ դիմանում :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

Լսել եմ, որ սկզբում թանկ տոմսերն են հանել վաճառքի, հետո նոր համեմատաբար էժանները:

----------


## Ուրվական

Աստված մեր հետ, հաղթելու ենք...
Հա-յեր :Clapping: 
Հա-յեր :Clapping: 
Հա-յեր :Clapping: 

Գնացողներ, դուրս եկեք, արդեն ուշանում ենք։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ո՞վ կարող է *հստակ* ասել, տոմսեր որտե՞ղ են վաճառում…

----------


## Mari

> Ո՞վ կարող է *հստակ* ասել, տոմսեր որտե՞ղ են վաճառում…



Մի  ժամ  առաջվա  տվյալ  եմ  ասում:  Հրազդան  մարզադաշտի  տոմսարկղում  կային  երեք  և  հինգ  հազարանոց  տոմսեր  միայն:  Էս  պահին  չգիտեմ  կան,  թե  ոչ:  Ամեն  դեպքում  Դինամոյի  մոտ  տոմսերը  սպառվել  են:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մի  ժամ  առաջվա  տվյալ  եմ  ասում:  Հրազդան  մարզադաշտի  տոմսարկղում  կային  երեք  և  հինգ  հազարանոց  տոմսեր  միայն:  Էս  պահին  չգիտեմ  կան,  թե  ոչ:  Ամեն  դեպքում  Դինամոյի  մոտ  տոմսերը  սպառվել  են:


7000-անոց տոմսեր են ինձ պետք՝ արեւելյանը: Սպառվել է՞… :Shok: 
Ժողովուրդ, եթե որեւիցե մեկդ տեղյակ եք, թե որտեղ են վաճառում արեւելյան կամ արեւմտյան տրիբունաների տոմսեր, խնդրում եմ,ասեք…

----------


## Տատ

Ժողովուրդ, խայտառակ եղա :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush: 

Իրոք, մեզ մոտ երեք (ոչ երկու) ժամ շուտ է, թարս էի հաշվում, ինչպես տուն զանգելիս...

այսինքն ժամը 18ին :Hands Up: .

այսօր մտա են քյաբաբնոցը, Հյուրիեթ ը տեսա, հարցրեցի, ի՞նչ են գրում։
Այնտեղ նստածն ասաց նույն բանն ինչ մենք հայերս ենք գրում, շանս, փորձ, լավ է, ժամանակն է, միայն էքստրեմիստներն են դեմ Գյուլի գալուն… Իսկ հետո ասաց, որ ինքը քուրդ է ու կուզեր, որ հայերը հաղթեն այսօր։ Ինշալլահ :Hands Up:

----------


## Mari

> 7000-անոց տոմսեր են ինձ պետք՝ արեւելյանը: Սպառվել է՞…
> Ժողովուրդ, եթե որեւիցե մեկդ տեղյակ եք, թե որտեղ են վաճառում արեւելյան կամ արեւմտյան տրիբունաների տոմսեր, խնդրում եմ,ասեք…



   Հենց  նոր  ասեցին,  որ  Հրազդանում  տաս  հազարանոց  դեռ  կային  կես  ժամ  առաջվա  տվյալներով:

----------


## Վարպետ

Նոր ռեգնումում հղում էին արել ՀՖՖ-ին, որ ընդամենը տասնվեց հազար տոմս ա վաճառվել: Նենց որ կարծում եմ, ով գնա` տեղում տոմս հաստատ կճարի:

----------


## Kuk

> Նոր ռեգնումում հղում էին արել ՀՖՖ-ին, որ ընդամենը տասնվեց հազար տոմս ա վաճառվել: Նենց որ կարծում եմ, ով գնա` տեղում տոմս հաստատ կճարի:


Հա, ուրեմն ճիշտ եմ լսել: Կարողա՞ ստադիոնը դատարկ լինի, խայտառակ ըլնենք: Այսինքն քառասուն հազարը դեռ ազատ ա՞:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա, ուրեմն ճիշտ եմ լսել: Կարողա՞ ստադիոնը դատարկ լինի, խայտառակ ըլնենք: Այսինքն քառասուն հազարը դեռ ազատ ա՞:


Ըստ ՀՖՖ-ի` փաստորեն հա  :Sad:

----------


## Aurora

Երեկ Թուրքիայի ազգային հավաքականի մարզիչ Ֆատիհ Թերիմի մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ ասուլիսների սրահը մարդաշատ էր: Հայ լրագրողները հնարավորություն ունեցան 5 հարց տալ, ապա գործի անցան թուրք լրագրողները, ովքեր այնքան ժամանակ «պահեցին» մարզիչին, որ նա մի փոքր ուշացավ իր թիմի մարզումից:

Թերիմը հիմնականում ասում էր այն, ինչի մասին խոսում էր մինչ այդ Թուրքիայում: Նա ևս մեկ անգամ նշեց, որ լավ է ուսումնասիրել Հայաստանի հավաքականը, գիտի թիմի հնարավորությունները:

Մարզիչը նշել է, որ Հայաստանի հավաքականն արագավազ թիմ է, որը կարող է լուրջ խնդիրներ ստեղծել յուրաքանչյուր մրցակցի համար: Բնական է, որ Թերիմը Երևան է ժամանել հաղթանակի տենչով, սակայն թուրք մարզիչը հասկանում է, որ իր թիմին ծանր հանդիպում է սպասում:`


Առաջ հայեր դեպի հաղթանակ, թուրքին ցույց տվեք ովքեր են հայերը: :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping: 
Մնաց երկու ժամ: :Hands Up:

----------


## T!gran

*Հայաստան, Առաջ*

----------


## Kuk

Ստադիոնը պետքա լեփ-լեցուն լիներ, ամոթ էլ ա, որ սենց խաղի ժամանակ դատարկ տեղեր կան:

----------


## Kuk

Թուրքերը գոլ խփեցին:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

............................  :Cray:   :Goblin:

----------


## Kuk

> ............................


Տեսա՞ր գոլը:

----------


## Mari

Դեռ  խաղը  չի  ավարտվել,  սպասեք,  մերոնք  հիշեն,  որ  պիտի  վազեեեեն :Sad: 
   դեռ  երեսուն  րոպե  կա,  կհաղթենք,  կամ  գոնե  ոչ  ոքի:  Տենանք...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Հա մինչև երկու հատ գոլ չուտեն,  դինջ դինջ կխաղան, ամոթա ամոթ, թող հաղթեն իիիիիի՜  :Cray:

----------


## Kuk

> Հա մինչև երկու հատ գոլ չուտեն,  դինջ դինջ կխաղան, ամոթա ամոթ, թող հաղթեն իիիիիի՜


Հյուսիսային ու հարավային տրիբունաները որ դատարկ լինեն, դինջ-դինջ կխաղան, բա ինչ պետքա անեն:

Ճիշտ եմ չէ՞ նկատել, թե որոնք են դատարկ :Xeloq:

----------


## Mari

> Հա մինչև երկու հատ գոլ չուտեն,  դինջ դինջ կխաղան, ամոթա ամոթ, թող հաղթեն իիիիիի՜



Յոժ,  մի  հատ  գոլն  էլա  հերիք,  հլը  պատկերացրու՝  դրանք  մի  հատ  էլ  խփեն... 
 Հեսա  կհաղթենք,  սպասենք... :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Երիտասարդականի խաղն ավելի հետաքրքիր էր ու դիտարժան:

----------


## Mari

> Հյուսիսային ու հարավային տրիբունաները որ դատարկ լինեն, դինջ-դինջ կխաղան, բա ինչ պետքա անեն:
> 
> Ճիշտ եմ չէ՞ նկատել, թե որոնք են դատարկ



Երիտասարդականի  խաղի  ժամանակ  էլ  էր  դատարկ,  ավելի  դատարկ:  Քանակը  որակ  չի  ստեղծում  տվյալ  դեպքում.  դա  ապացուցվեց  երիտասարդականի  խաղի  ժամանակ

----------


## Մանե

Թող հաղթեն էլի,ինչ կլինի :Blush: 
Չնայած շատ դանդաղ խաղ ա,բայց հուսով եմ կհաղթեն :Blush:  :Ok:

----------


## Artgeo

Օդում ցելոֆաննե՞ր են թռնում, թե՞ ինձ թվում ա  :Shok:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հյուսիսային ու հարավային տրիբունաները որ դատարկ լինեն, դինջ-դինջ կխաղան, բա ինչ պետքա անեն:
> 
> Ճիշտ եմ չէ՞ նկատել, թե որոնք են դատարկ


Ուհու ճիշտ ես, բայց էլի ահագին մարդ կա, սենց բան ես չէի տեսել  ::}: 

Էհ՜ մեծ աուդիտորիայի առաջ չեն կարում, խառնվում են իրար...




> *Յոժ, մի հատ գոլն էլա հերիք, հլը պատկերացրու՝ դրանք մի հատ էլ խփեն... 
> Հեսա կհաղթենք, սպասենք*


Սպասուն ենք  :Wink: 



> Օդում ցելոֆաննե՞ր են թռնում, թե՞ ինձ թվում ա


Ուժեղ քամիա, երեխեք բայց տրիբունաները ինչ սուսիկ փուսիկ են   :Sad: (

----------


## Kuk

> Օդում ցելոֆաննե՞ր են թռնում, թե՞ ինձ թվում ա


Հա. էդ գիտե՞ս` որ ցելոֆաններն են, էն որ ապրիլի իննին Ազատության Հրապարակում թռնում էր է, այ էդ ա, որ կա. ինչ որ մեկի թալիսմանն ա :LOL:

----------


## Արամ

էրկու զրո....էհէ....

----------


## Լուսիանա

:Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray:  Էս արդեն վերջն էր :Sad:

----------


## Kuk

Երկրորդն էլ խփեցին..

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Էս մեր վերջն էր՜  :Not I:

----------


## Kuk

Էլ հույս չկա, ութ րոպե ա մնացել հիմնական ժամանակին:

----------


## Mari

Ես  իմ  լավատեսությամբ  հանդերձ  հեռանում  եմ:  Նեռվայնացա: Ոնց  որ  դաշտում  զբոսանք  լինի :Angry2:  
 Մեկա,  էլի  հույսի  կաթիլ  կա:

----------


## Kuk

Կարողա՞ մի հատ էլ խփեն:

----------


## T!gran

խոսքեր չկան ` ամոթ :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ եթե գաղտնիք չի, դու հիմա ստադիոնում ե՞ս։


Բա ապեր ջան, մենակ էս խաղի չէ, ընդհանրապես ազգային հավաքականի խաղերը լավ կլինի որ լեփ լեցուն մարզադաշտում անցնեն, բայց մեր փաշեքի ագահությունը չափ ու սահման չի ճանաչում

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց
պօլնիյ ֆիսես

----------


## Kuk

*Վերջ..*

----------


## Artgeo

Չգիտեմ ձեզ ոնց, բայց ինձ պարտվելը այնքան խայտառակ չի թվում, ինչքան թռչող ցելոֆանները...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Պատկերացնում եմ հեսա գժված հայերը դուրս գան ստադիոնից , ինչե՞ր են անելու... :Unsure:

----------


## Արամ

էէ....լավա չգնացի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պատկերացնում եմ հեսա գժված հայերը դուրս գան ստադիոնից , ինչե՞ր են անելու...


գլուխները պատին են տալու, ինչ պիտի անե՞ն
թող ավելի լավ ա ֆուտբոլ խաղալ սովորեն

----------


## Rammstein

> Չգիտեմ ձեզ ոնց, բայց ինձ պարտվելը այնքան խայտառակ չի թվում, ինչքան թռչող ցելոֆանները...


+1 :Shok:

----------


## Mari

> Պատկերացնում եմ հեսա գժված հայերը դուրս գան ստադիոնից , ինչե՞ր են անելու...



  Բան  էլ  չեն  անի,  խաղի  տեմպից  վարակված  ԶԲՈՍՆԵԼՈՎ  տուն  կգնան...
 Էդ  պարտությունը  մի  կողմից,  թռչող  ցելոֆանները  մի  կողմից,  էն  չադրայով  կնիկը  մյուս  կողմից...  Վատ  եմ...

----------


## Artgeo

> ուր էին թռնում որ, դաշտ թուրքերի վրա, թե՞ նենց օդի մեջ զիբիլ ուղղակի


Զիբիլ, Հայաստանում օդում ուղղակի ոչինչ չի թռնում, բացի զիբիլից  :Sad:  Խայտառակություն ա, սենց բան ոչ մի խաղի ժամանակ չեմ տեսել։ Մնում էր քաղաքում զբոսնող շներին էլ թողնեին ու վերջնայան տեսք կստանար ստադիոնը…

----------


## Grieg

Շնորհավոր բոլոր թրքասեր հայերին նրանց հայրենիքը հաղթեց  :Smile:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> խոսքեր չկան ` ամոթ


Պետք չէ տխրել… Փաստը մնում է փաստ, որ Հայերը թիմային խաղերում այնքան էլ լավ չեն խաղում, որքան անհատական խաղերի ժամանակ։ Օրինակ, բռնցկամարտ, ըմբշամարտ, շախմատ…

Չնայած, ընդհանուր վիճակը լավ չէ…կլինի՞ արյդոք մեկ օր, երբ Հայերը լինեն միասնական։

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

լավ չէր, բայց զատո ճիշտ եմ քվեարկել, թե ով կհաղթի, հենց նոր քվեարկեցի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Տատ

> Զիբիլ, Հայաստանում օդում ուղղակի ոչինչ չի թռնում, բացի զիբիլից  Խայտառակություն ա, սենց բան ոչ մի խաղի ժամանակ չեմ տեսել։ Մնում էր քաղաքում զբոսնող շներին էլ թողնեին ու վերջնայան տեսք կստանար ստադիոնը…


Դե լավ, հանգիստ։ հիմա Շվեյցարիան Իսրաելի հետ է խաղում, դաշտում մի երեք զուգարանի թղթի բացված ռուլոն է ծածանվում։ 

Բայց խաղը :Sad: … գնացի վերջը իմ իմանալով *թուրքական* կաֆե, միայն այնտեղ հեռուստացույց կար թուրքական ալիքով, մտանք (մարդս եկավ, վախեցավ մենակ թողնի), ասացինք որ հայերի համար ենք նայելու, նստացրին, սուրճ-մուրճ…
Առաջին գոլից հետո ապուշացած զգում ենք, որ ՈՉ ՄԻ ուրախ բացականչություն չկա։ Հարևաններս հասկանում եմ մեր լուռ հարցը ու ասում` այստեղ համարյա բոլորս քուրդ ենք։ Կուզեինք, որ հայերը հաղթեն։
Դաժը հետաքրքրությունս կորավ, արդեն ինձ հերոս էի զգում :Blush: , մտածում ոնց եմ գոռալու մեր գօլի դեպքում

Խայտառակ եղա քուրդ ժողովրդի առաջ :Angry2: , թուրքերն էլ չէին փայլում, բայց հասկանալի էր, որ այդ խաղի անունը ֆուտբոլ է։



> Էս մեր վերջն էր՜


Վերջը չի, սկիզբն է, հիմա մի տարի ունեն, խաղալ սովորեն; Ոչինչ ժողովուրդ, դե բոլորն էլ տարվում են, թուրքերին հիշում եք՞ վերջին մրցաշաարում, ուժեղ էին

----------


## Աբելյան

ամաաաան, սաղիս մորթեցին  :Shok: 

Խաղից առաջ ասում էին, որ ժողովուրդը կարող ա քաղաքական (լևոնական) կոչերով ֆուտբոլիստներին "լոմկի". "հաղթելու՛ ենք", "Լեեեե-վո՛ն", "հաղ-թա-նակ" ու նման բաներ:
Ուրեմն ՀՅԴ-ն իրա ցույցերով չի լոմկում, մարդիկ իրանց ձևով ոգևորելով՝ լոմկում ե՞ն: Ու բացի դրանից, հյուսիսային տրիբունայում "Միասին" շարժման մարդիկ էին՝ սպիտակ մայկեքով ու "Առաջ Հայաստան" դրոշով: Իրանք չէին լոմկելու՞: Իմիջայլոց, առաջին գոլից հետո "Առաջ Հայաստան" դրոշը էլ չերևաց:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա խաղին՝ 5 հարված ենք արել, որոնցից 3-ը ծուռ էին: Դե, կամ մեղադրելու են "ֆուտբոլիստներին լոմկող" մարդկանց, կամ էլ՝ մարզիչին: Բայց թե մերոնք էին մեղավորը: Ահագին դանդաղ էին խաղում, ու ահագին անարդյունավետ: Երևի մեծ պատասխանատվություն էր վրաները ընկած: Ինչ-որ տեղ՝ տեղն ա իրանց: Որ ասես լավ էին խաղում, պտի գոնե ոչ-ոքիի ձգեին, սխալ ա, որ ասես "սուդյան առած էր, խաղը ծախած էր", էլի սխալ ա, որ ասես կորուստներ կային, սխալ ա, հլա մի բան էլ թուրքերը կորուստներ ունեին:

----------


## Ambrosine

խաղը ահավոր էր :Bad: , ոչ մի նորմալ փոխանցում, ոչ մի նորմալ հարված. ոչ երկրորդ հարկում էին հաղթող դուրս գալիս, ոչ էլ <<նկուղում>>, :Angry2:  սենց հիմար խաղ էս վերջին տարիներին չէի տեսել :Angry2: . ոչ մի ձգտում գոլ խփելու :Bad:  ֆուտբոլասերների մասին էլ չասեմ. շատ վատ էին աջակցում :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

Իսկ էտ մարզի՞չը  ով ա  :Angry2:  Թոշակառուին բերել են որ ի՞նչ անի: Մեր են ողորմածիկ մարզիչը որ լիներ, սենց բան չէր լինի  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

Արա դե ինչ եք խառնվել իրար...  

Աշխարհի նախորդ առաջնության 3րդ.. Եվորպայի էս տարվա առաջնության 3-4 մրցանակակիր թիմին 2-0 կրվել ենք. .Ու ի՞նչ...

Որ Խոսքի քանի կար ով հասնում էր Հայաստանին կրում էր բան չէինք ասում բայց ո՞նց Թուրքիան .. տրագեդիա սարքիք  :Think: 

Շատ էլ նորմալ էր ուժեղ էին .. ես կասեի Կլասսով մի կարգ բարձր էին դրին դասականով hաղթեցին... ու ի՞նչ... 

Իմիջայլոց մեր երիտասարդականին օրինակ չբերեք.. իրանք կարգին տղեք են ու մեջը 40 տարեկան բիձեք չեն.. մարդիկ խաղում են վիզ են դնում ու ՀԱՂԹՈՒՄ են.. դրա համար էլ հաղթողի հոգեբանություն ունեն...

----------


## dvgray

Սամվել, ստեղ 40 տարեկանը կապ չունի: Ոչ էլ ուժեղ ու թույլ թիմը: Սա ֆուտբոլ չի, այլ ձեռառնոցի: Ավելի լավ ա թիմը ցրենք ու ասեն որ ֆուտբոլ չունենք Հայաստանում, քան թե ձևեր թափենք թե ֆուտբոլ ենք խաղում: ամեն ինչ անում են բացի խաղալուց: Էլ գերբ, էլ հանգերձանք, էլ մազերը երկարացնել ու ֆենել …

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արա դե ինչ եք խառնվել իրար...  
> 
> Աշխարհի նախորդ առաջնության 3րդ.. Եվորպայի էս տարվա առաջնության 3-4 մրցանակակիր թիմին 2-0 կրվել ենք. .Ու ի՞նչ...
> 
> Որ Խոսքի քանի կար ով հասնում էր Հայաստանին կրում էր բան չէինք ասում բայց ո՞նց Թուրքիան .. տրագեդիա սարքիք 
> 
> Շատ էլ նորմալ էր ուժեղ էին .. ես կասեի Կլասսով մի կարգ բարձր էին դրին դասականով hաղթեցին... ու ի՞նչ... 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց մեր երիտասարդականին օրինակ չբերեք.. իրանք կարգին տղեք են ու մեջը 40 տարեկան բիձեք չեն.. մարդիկ խաղում են վիզ են դնում ու ՀԱՂԹՈՒՄ են.. դրա համար էլ հաղթողի հոգեբանություն ունեն...


բա հո մի հատ էլ ծափ չենք տալու, թե ապրեք, որ 0-2 կրվեցիք, կարող ա 0-10 կրվեիք. իրանք գոնե պաշտպանությունում պիտի խաղային. ասում եմ խաղային, ոչ թե նոր ֆորմեն գովազդեին
Պորտուգալիան <<կլասսով>> մի քանի կարգ էր բարձր, բա ոնց կարողացան ոչ ոքի խաղալ?

----------


## Elmo

> բա հո մի հատ էլ ծափ չենք տալու, թե ապրեք, որ 0-2 կրվեցիք, կարող ա 0-10 կրվեիք. իրանք գոնե պաշտպանությունում պիտի խաղային. ասում եմ խաղային, ոչ թե նոր ֆորմեն գովազդեին
> Պորտուգալիան <<կլասսով>> մի քանի կարգ էր բարձր, բա ոնց կարողացան ոչ ոքի խաղալ?


Ինչքա՞ն ա մեր ֆուտբոլային բյուջեն: Այսինքն սենց հարցնեմ ինքա՞ն փող, ժամանակ և եռանդ ենք մենք ծախսում ֆուտբոլի վրա, ու ինչքա՞ն ենք աշխատում ֆուտբոլով: Բա թուրքերը՞:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սամվել, ստեղ 40 տարեկանը կապ չունի: Ոչ էլ ուժեղ ու թույլ թիմը: Սա ֆուտբոլ չի, այլ ձեռառնոցի: Ավելի լավ ա թիմը ցրենք ու ասեն որ ֆուտբոլ չունենք Հայաստանում, քան թե ձևեր թափենք թե ֆուտբոլ ենք խաղում: ամեն ինչ անում են բացի խաղալուց: Էլ գերբ, էլ հանգերձանք, էլ մազերը երկարացնել ու ֆենել …


ուզում են միջազգային ստանդարտների հավաքական ըլնի
էն Առաջ Հայաստանը իզուր չեն ասել

այ 96-97-ին կհիշես ինչ խաղ էին մերոնք խաղում  :Good: 
մակարդակ չկար, բայց նվիրում կար ու ահագին էլ հաջող արդյունքներ էինք ունենում

----------


## Սամվել

> բա հո մի հատ էլ ծափ չենք տալու, թե ապրեք, որ 0-2 կրվեցիք, կարող ա 0-10 կրվեիք. իրանք գոնե պաշտպանությունում պիտի խաղային. ասում եմ խաղային, ոչ թե նոր ֆորմեն գովազդեին
> Պորտուգալիան <<կլասսով>> մի քանի կարգ էր բարձր, բա ոնց կարողացան ոչ ոքի խաղալ?


Աստղ Ջան մի խաղով բան չի որոշվում..Տենց որ Քցենք խոսքի կարողա դուս գա Մալյոռկան էլ Ռեալիցա ուժեղ կամ են Նյումանսիան Բարսայից.. բայց դե հո տենց չի..  ամոթա սենց բաներ մի գրեք... վերջիվերջո ֆուտբոլից էտքան էլ հեռու չեք...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Սամվել, ստեղ 40 տարեկանը կապ չունի: Ոչ էլ ուժեղ ու թույլ թիմը: Սա ֆուտբոլ չի, այլ ձեռառնոցի: Ավելի լավ ա թիմը ցրենք ու ասեն որ ֆուտբոլ չունենք Հայաստանում, քան թե ձևեր թափենք թե ֆուտբոլ ենք խաղում: ամեն ինչ անում են բացի խաղալուց: Էլ գերբ, էլ հանգերձանք, էլ մազերը երկարացնել ու ֆենել …


Ունի.. մենք ՈՒնենք խոսքի Սարգիս Հովսեփյան.. որ 40 տարեկանա բայց ջահելների "օդը կտրելա" .. ու էլի օրինակներ շատ են...

Հավաքականին սերնդափոխությունա պետք.. բայց բիձեքը չեն ուզում զիջեն...

----------


## Kuk

> Սամվել, ստեղ 40 տարեկանը կապ չունի: Ոչ էլ ուժեղ ու թույլ թիմը: Սա ֆուտբոլ չի, այլ ձեռառնոցի: Ավելի լավ ա թիմը ցրենք ու ասեն որ ֆուտբոլ չունենք Հայաստանում, քան թե ձևեր թափենք թե ֆուտբոլ ենք խաղում: ամեն ինչ անում են բացի խաղալուց: Էլ գերբ, էլ հանգերձանք, էլ մազերը երկարացնել ու ֆենել …


+ հիմնի ժամանակ ծամոն ծամել:

----------


## dvgray

> ուզում են միջազգային ստանդարտների հավաքական ըլնի
> էն Առաջ Հայաստանը իզուր չեն ասել
> 
> այ 96-97-ին կհիշես ինչ խաղ էին մերոնք խաղում 
> մակարդակ չկար, բայց նվիրում կար ու ահագին էլ հաջող արդյունքներ էինք ունենում


Այո, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Նվիրումով կարելի է նաև առանց խաղալ իմանալու ավելի լավ խաղալ, քան էսօր խաղացին: Երկու մետր մի քիչ արագ վազում ա, ոտքի մկանը բռնվում ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> ուզում են միջազգային ստանդարտների հավաքական ըլնի
> էն Առաջ Հայաստանը իզուր չեն ասել
> 
> այ 96-97-ին կհիշես ինչ խաղ էին մերոնք խաղում 
> մակարդակ չկար, բայց նվիրում կար ու ահագին էլ հաջող արդյունքներ էինք ունենում


Արա դե դւոք էլ Լևոնի վախտվա ամեն ինչը բռնիք սարքիք երկնային... 

Ոչ մի լավ բան էլ չկար.. մի հատ Արթուր Պետրոսյան կար ու ՎԵՐՋ...

էտ տղեն հենց գնաց Հայաստանը հարձակում բառը սկսեց կմկմալով ասել...

----------


## dvgray

> Արա դե դւոք էլ Լևոնի վախտվա ամեն ինչը բռնիք սարքիք երկնային... 
> 
> Ոչ մի լավ բան էլ չկար.. մի հատ Արթուր Պետրոսյան կար ու ՎԵՐՋ...
> 
> էտ տղեն հենց գնաց Հայաստանը հարձակում բառը սկսեց կմկմալով ասել...


Ինչի՞, բա Սոճիյանը /Բերեզովսկին  :Wink: /

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

հիմա ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում… մնումա ասեք թե «պետքա Հայաստանի հավաքականի տղեքին գցել քացու տակ…» սենց բան կլլի՞

----------


## Elmo

2 500 000 աշխատավոր հայից որ 11 հոգի խաղացող ենք կարացել ջոկենք էլի լավ ա: Բա չինացիք ի՞նչ ասեն: 1 200 000 000 մարդ են 11 հոգի չեն կարում նորմալ խաղացող գտնեն: Ամեն ազգ չի լավ ֆուտբոլ խաղում:

----------


## Վարպետ

Մերոնք ահավոր խաղացին... Ահավոր...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ Ջան մի խաղով բան չի որոշվում..Տենց որ Քցենք խոսքի կարողա դուս գա Մալյոռկան էլ Ռեալիցա ուժեղ կամ են Նյումանսիան Բարսայից.. բայց դե հո տենց չի..  ամոթա սենց բաներ մի գրեք... վերջիվերջո ֆուտբոլից էտքան էլ հեռու չեք...


ինչն ա ամոթ? Ռեալը, Բարսան իրանց ռևանշը կվերցնեն, բայց արդյոք մերոնք կարող են? Նիհատն էլ չկար, բա որ լիներ? :Angry2:  հեռու չենք ֆուտբոլից, դրա համար էլ սենց ջղայնացած եմ. խաղ չկար ընդհանրապես
իսկ բյուջեի մասին... կրկնվեմ. էդ նույն բյուջեով չէր? /դեռ մի բան էլ պակաս/, որ Պորտուգալիայի հետ ոչ ոքի խաղաց
ուղղակի մերոնք մեկ-մեկ նենց են խաղում, որ ...

----------


## Վարպետ

Մանդրաշից իսկի բան էլ չեմ ուզում գրել..

----------


## Elmo

> ինչն ա ամոթ? Ռեալը, Բարսան իրանց ռևանշը կվերցնեն, բայց արդյոք մերոնք կարող են? Նիհատն էլ չկար, բա որ լիներ? հեռու չենք ֆուտբոլից, դրա համար էլ սենց ջղայնացած եմ. խաղ չկար ընդհանրապես
> իսկ բյուջեի մասին... կրկնվեմ. էդ նույն բյուջեով չէր? /դեռ մի բան էլ պակաս/, որ Պորտուգալիայի հետ ոչ ոքի խաղաց
> ուղղակի մերոնք մեկ-մեկ նենց են խաղում, որ ...


Դե մարզական բախտ հասկացություն էլ կա Աստղ ջան: Մեկ մեկ դա էլ ա իրան զգացնել տալիս:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչի՞, բա Սոճիյանը /Բերեզովսկին /


Չգիտեմ տեղյակ եք թե չէ.. 
բայց ֆուտբոլում սենց մի հատ հասկացություն կա 

Ֆուտբոլիստի մաքսիմալ խելամիտ տարիք..

Ասնեք հարձակվողների ու կիասպաշտպանների մոտ դա մոտավորապես 32-35ա..
Պաշտպանների մոտ մինչև 38
Դարպասապահների մոտ մինչև 42-45 նորմալա... 

Բայց դե էտ Հայաստանի համար չի ..  :LOL: 

Մի խոսքով էտ սաղի վրա էլ թքած 

Փաստը մնումա փաստ մարդիկ ուժեղ էին.. Հաղթեցին ու ողբալու կարիք չկա ոչ էլ տղեքին քֆռտելու... Ինչքան կարեցան խաղացին.. հիմա իրանք էլ էտքան են կարենում ի՞նչ անենք...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> ինչն ա ամոթ? Ռեալը, Բարսան իրանց ռևանշը կվերցնեն, բայց արդյոք մերոնք կարող են? Նիհատն էլ չկար, բա որ լիներ? հեռու չենք ֆուտբոլից, դրա համար էլ սենց ջղայնացած եմ. խաղ չկար ընդհանրապես
> իսկ բյուջեի մասին... կրկնվեմ. էդ նույն բյուջեով չէր? /դեռ մի բան էլ պակաս/, որ Պորտուգալիայի հետ ոչ ոքի խաղաց
> ուղղակի մերոնք մեկ-մեկ նենց են խաղում, որ ...


"Պոլի փեդնելա մեկ մեկ կրակում" բայց էտ չ նշանակում որ նրանով կարելի է պատերազմ գնալ... էտքանը կասեմ ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե մարզական բախտ հասկացություն էլ կա Աստղ ջան: Մեկ մեկ դա էլ ա իրան զգացնել տալիս:


Ախր էդ անտեր բախտը սենց սկզբունքային մրցավեճերում մնում ա տանը :Sad: 
փաստորեն, մեր թիմը անբախտ ա
ես լրիվ էն մտքին եմ, որ մեր հավաքականի մեծ մասը պետք է ցրել, հրավիրել թարմ ուժեր, թե չէ ազգովի խայտառակ եղանք արածեցվող ոչխարների բրդի գույներով միայն տարբերվող ցեղերի առաջ

----------


## Վարպետ

Բերեզովսկու ցավը տանեմ... Մնացածը սարսափելի էր... Սգի մեջ եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> "Պոլի փեդնելա մեկ մեկ կրակում" բայց էտ չ նշանակում որ նրանով կարելի է պատերազմ գնալ... էտքանը կասեմ ...


դե ուրեմն վառել <<Պոլի փեդը>>

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Բերեզովսկու ցավը տանեմ... Մնացածը սարսափելի էր... Սգի մեջ եմ:


Լավ հա… դու ել  :Smile:  դարդ մի արա… հիմա մեր ֆուտբոլիսներին պիտի դուխ տրվի… եկեք նրանց լավ նամակներ ուղարկենք, ու լավ խորհուրդներ տանք... հիմնականում այն մասին, որ պետք ա թիմով խաղան…  :Cool:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավ հա… դու ել  դարդ մի արա… հիմա մեր ֆուտբոլիսներին պիտի դուխ տրվի… եկեք նրանց լավ նամակներ ուղարկենք, ու լավ խորհուրդներ տանք... հիմնականում այն մասին, որ պետք ա թիմով խաղան…


Ավելի լավ է մոմ վառենք Պորտերֆիլդի հիշատակին... Հաստատ ավելի արդյունավետ բան արած կլինենք...

----------


## Սամվել

> դե ուրեմն վառել <<Պոլի փեդը>>


Չէ Աստղ ջան Պոլի փեդը վառել պետք չի.. պետքա էտ "պոլի փեդը" օգտագործել որ իրական "զենքի գործարան" ստեղծել...

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
*Մոդերատորական։ մի քանի թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ ջնջվել են*

----------


## T!gran

Չմոռանանք հայ մարզիկի հաղթանակը Ստանբուլում 1 տարի առաջ, իսկ ես պարտությունը գուցե այնքան վատ չեր, համամատած 2 երկրների միջև կապի սառույցի որոշակը հայչելը

 :Sad:  Համել դե մենք երբ ենք ֆուտբոլ խաղացել` չհաշված 1973 թվին Արարատը

----------


## Taurus

Պարտվեցինք մարզչական սխալ որոշումների պատճառով, իսկ տղեքը խաղացին էնքան ինչքան միշ խաղում են, + Արզումանյանի վնասվածքը:
Մի քիչ ձեզ զուսպ պահեք որ չորեքշաբթի Իսպանիայի հետ 4:0 ից հետո կռիվ անեք

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մարզչական սխալ որոշումները գլխավոր պատճառ չեն, գլխավր պատճառը հարձակման բացակայելնա :Sad: 
Մարկոսը լիներ գոնե կարողա մի բան ստացվեր :Sad: 
Սպասենք Իսպանիայի հետ խաղին,էլ ինչ ասեմ.. :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

> Մարզչական սխալ որոշումները գլխավոր պատճառ չեն, գլխավր պատճառը հարձակման բացակայելնա


Իսկ ով ա քո կարծիքով որոշում քանի հարձակվող ա պետք ու ով ա խաղալու :Mda:

----------


## haik

> Մարզչական սխալ որոշումները գլխավոր պատճառ չեն, գլխավր պատճառը հարձակման բացակայելնա
> Մարկոսը լիներ գոնե կարողա մի բան ստացվեր
> Սպասենք Իսպանիայի հետ խաղին,էլ ինչ ասեմ..


Համաձայն եմ քո հետ, որ հարձակում չկար: Ես ինչքան հասկացա սկզբից մերոնք խաղում էին մեկ հարձակվողով: Ես անձամբ պաշտանողական ֆուտբոլին դեմ եմ, հարձակման մեջ մինիում 2 հոգի պետք է լինի: Ով ուզում է լինի հակառակորդը, պետք է հարձակվել:

Մեկել իմ կարծիքով մի բանել կա, ինչը ամեն անգամ խանգարում է մեզ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ:
Ամեն խաղից առաջ տվյալ խաղից սարքում են համազգային մաշտաբի մի իրադարձություն: Մեկնաբանները, լրատվական միջոցները ուղղակիորեն կամ կոնտեքստով հայտարարում են որ <<այս խաղը մեր պատվի հարցն է (մանավանդ եթե Թուրքիայի հետ ենք խաղում), մեր ֆուտբոլիստները պետք է բարձր պահեն մեր ազգի պատիվը>> և այլ նման բաներ: Սա անուղղակիորեն նշանակում է (որպես շարունակություն), որ <<և ամոթ ձեզ եթե հանկարծ պարտվեք>>: Հիմա պատկերացրեք այսպիսի քարոզչությունից հետո ֆուտբոլիստը ինչ մեծ հոգեբանական ծանր բեռով է դուրս գալիս դաշտ ուղղակի կամ ենթագիտակցաբար մտածելով, որ <<ինչ ամոթ կլինի իմ համար որ պարտվենք>>: Չափից ավելի ծանր բեռ ենք դնում նրանց ուսերին: Ու այսպիսի լարված վիճակով ֆուտբոլ է խաղում և ինչպես պետք է հաղթենք:
Մի քիչ սպորտային թեմայից շեղվեցի:

----------


## Ֆելո

շատ սպասումներ ունեի Փաչաջյանի խաղից, բայց նա էլ ընդհանրապես չէր խաղում...

----------


## Artgeo

> Տերիմն ասուլիսի սկզբում լրագրողներին խնդրել էր անջատել բջջային հեռախոսները, սակայն, երբ նա պատասխանում էր հերթական հարցին, կրկին բջջայինի զանգ հնչեց, որից վրդովված թուրք մարզիչը ասաց. ՚Ես Ձեզ զգուշացրել էի: Բարի գիշերՙ:


A1+ http://a1plus.am/amu/?page=issue&iid=63817
լՕլ

----------


## Marduk

Մոլորված ժողովուրդ
Խճճված վերնախավ
Հղփացած Նեմեց ու հղփացած Հրազդանի ստադիոնի տերեր
հոգնած խաղացողներ
Աննորմալ հիմն ու աննորմալ գերբ:
 Սարյանի գերբը ու Խաչատրյանի հիմնը ուրացող ժողովրդի վերջաբանը էս պետք է լինի:

Ավելացվել է 48 վայրկյան անց
Հայերը չէին խաղում
Ես նույնիսկ կասեի մի խաղացող դիտմամբ դուրս եկավ իբր վնասվածք էր ստացել:
Շատ կասկածում եմ նրա վնասվածքին

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
հետաքրքիր տեղեկություն ուրիշ ֆորումից




> Ու այս ամենը հետեւանքն է հայավարի բեզնես անելու: Մարդիկ ուզում էին մի խաղից միանգամից մի միլիոն դոլլար աշխատեյին ((10$+33$) / 2 x 53000 = 1 139 500 $): Էլ ոնց կլներ ... որ տոմսերը արժենային հազարից հինգ հազար շատ ավելի շատ մարդ կգնար: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ վաճառողներին հրահանգ չտրվեր ամեն գնով վաճառել մենակ թանգանոց տոմսերը՝ պատճառաբանելով որ էժանները վաճառված են: Արդյունում ամեն տոմս առնող իր ծանոթներին ամենայն անկեղծությամբ հավատացնում էր որ էլ տոմս չկա ու անիմաստ ա գնալ առնելը: Հենց էտ պատճառով ընկերներիցս մի քանիսը տոմս չառան: Դրա համար էլ 16 հազար տոմս ա ծախվել: Ամոթ ա էլի ... Ինչքան կարելի ա մանրանալ ...

----------


## Armeno

> Հայերը չէին խաղում
> Ես նույնիսկ կասեի մի խաղացող դիտմամբ դուրս եկավ իբր վնասվածք էր ստացել:
> Շատ կասկածում եմ նրա վնասվածքին


չե հա Արզումանյանը կյանքում տենց բան չեր անի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու այս ամենը հետեւանքն է հայավարի բեզնես անելու: Մարդիկ ուզում էին մի խաղից միանգամից մի միլիոն դոլլար աշխատեյին ((10$+33$) / 2 x 53000 = 1 139 500 $): Էլ ոնց կլներ ... որ տոմսերը արժենային հազարից հինգ հազար շատ ավելի շատ մարդ կգնար: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ վաճառողներին հրահանգ չտրվեր ամեն գնով վաճառել մենակ թանգանոց տոմսերը՝ պատճառաբանելով որ էժանները վաճառված են: Արդյունում ամեն տոմս առնող իր ծանոթներին ամենայն անկեղծությամբ հավատացնում էր որ էլ տոմս չկա ու անիմաստ ա գնալ առնելը: Հենց էտ պատճառով ընկերներիցս մի քանիսը տոմս չառան: Դրա համար էլ 16 հազար տոմս ա ծախվել: Ամոթ ա էլի ... Ինչքան կարելի ա մանրանալ ...


Այ սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ; Գեղցիներ են, գեղցիներ; Ամեն ինչից պիտի իրանց փայն առնեն, հայվանները; ՄԻ երկու-երեք տարի առաջ էլ, չեմ հիշում որ առաջնության որակավորման փուլն էր, ազգային հավաքականի բոլոր խաղերին գնում էի, ու տոմսերը նորմալ գին էին; Ու վերջին խաղերից մեկը Հոլանդիայի հետ էր, ու էլի գնացի տոմս առնելու, տենամ կրկնակի, եռակի տոմսերը թանկացրել են; Վերջը, տղուս ու քրոջս տղուն խոսք էի տվել, թանկ-թանկ հանրապետականի արևմտյան տրիբունայի տոմսերն առա գնացինք; Գնացինք ու խայտառակություն, ստադիոնում մարդ չկա; 

Դաժե բիզնես էս էշերը նորմալ չեն կարում անեն; Համբալներ, մի քիչ էժան դրեք, տարածեք, համոզեք, մի բան արեք, արա, մարդ գնա ֆուտբոլ նայի ստադիոնում; Ֆուտբոլի պարտվելուց էնքան չեմ նեղվել, ինչքան մեր յաթոների գեղցիությունից;

----------


## Սերխիո

Թուրքական ֆուտբոլը ծաղկեց 2000 թվականից ու միանգամից ներխուժեց  Եվրոպական ֆուտբոլի էլիտա ,դրա ապացույցը 2000 թվականի «Գալաթասարյի» ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի գավաթը հաղթելն էր և հավաքականի մասնակցությունը Եվրո 2000-ին ՝  / սաղ Հաքան Շուքուրի շնորհիվ / ,հետո եկավ 2002-ը ,երբ դարձան աշխարհի երրորդ հավաքականը , 2008-ին՝  Եվրոպայի երրորդը :

Հայաստանի պարտությունը տրամաբանական էր , միայն հույսս այն էր ,որ վերջերս անտրամաբանական հաղթանակներ շատ են լինում ,ու դրանցից մեկը ցանկանում էի ,որ երեկ «Հրազդանում» լիներ ,ավա՜ղ  , բայց ինչքան էլ Թուրքերը 2 կամ 3  գլուխ բարձր լինեն , ամեն դեպքում կարելի էր գոնե մի քանի սուր  գրոհ կազմակերպել …Ամո՛թ էր ,ոչ թե պարտությունը ,այլ կամքի բացակայությունը ու հարձակման իմպոտենտությունը …Շատ ա եղել ,որ պարտվել ենք , բայց շատ գոհ եմ եղել մեր խաղից ,օրինակ ՝ Հայատան-ուկրաինա 2-3 , Ուկրաինա-Հայաստան- 4-3 , Հայաստան -Ֆրանսիա 2-3 , Իսպանիա-Հայաստան 3-0 և այլն…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Փաստորեն, ֆորումի այցելուների 28 տոկոսը ռեալիստ են, 21 տոկոսը ռեալիստ են, բայց հույսը չեն կորցնում, մնացածը` ռոմանտիկներ են:

Սպասելի էր խաղի արդյունքը, բայց նայելը շատ ձանձրալի էր...
Բայց որ թուրքերի մոտ խայտառակ եղանք, ամոթ էր: Խաղի ընթացքում ամբողջ դաշտով պոլիէթիլենային փաթեթներ էին թռվռում....

----------


## Վարպետ

> Փաստորեն, ֆորումի այցելուների 28 տոկոսը ռեալիստ են, 21 տոկոսը ռեալիստ են, բայց հույսը չեն կորցնում, մնացածը` ռոմանտիկներ են:
> 
> Սպասելի էր խաղի արդյունքը, բայց նայելը շատ ձանձրալի էր...
> Բայց որ թուրքերի մոտ խայտառակ եղանք, ամոթ էր: Խաղի ընթացքում ամբողջ դաշտով պոլիէթիլենային փաթեթներ էին թռվռում....


Վերջին նախադասության վերաբերյալ քննարկում եղել ա արդեն :Smile:  Իսպանիայի առաջնության ժամանակ երբեմն նույնիսկ զուգարանի թղթի ռուլոններ են թռվռում, լինում են դեպքեր նաև` որ բջջային հեռախոսներ :Jpit:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Փաստորեն, ֆորումի այցելուների 28 տոկոսը ռեալիստ են, 21 տոկոսը ռեալիստ են, բայց հույսը չեն կորցնում, մնացածը` ռոմանտիկներ են:
> 
> Սպասելի էր խաղի արդյունքը, բայց նայելը շատ ձանձրալի էր...
> Բայց որ թուրքերի մոտ խայտառակ եղանք, ամոթ էր: Խաղի ընթացքում ամբողջ դաշտով պոլիէթիլենային փաթեթներ էին թռվռում....


Չէ, օրինակ ինձ թվում էր թե մեր հավաքականն է հաղթելու… Ես մեր տղեքի ցավը տանեմ, շատ էլ լավ խաղացին… Վերջ ի վերջո էստեղ հոգեբանական պահեր ել կան… Գիտե՞ս… Մենք նրանց հետ հարցեր ունենք, իսկ երբ Հայ մարդը մի հարց է ունենում մեկի հետ, մի տեսակ զգուշությամբ է մոտենում նրան… Որից էլ առաջանում է լարված վիճակ եւ նեղվածություն… Օրինակ, սկի պահ չի եղել, որ մի հարցում սենց բան ասես «չէ, սենց չեմ անի, հո խելքս հացի հետ չեմ կերել»… Էդպեսա, բոլոր Հայերն էլ նեղված են… Բայց դե էդ նեղվածությունը անցողիկ բանա… պրոստը մեր նոր սերունդին պիտի ծեծ ու ջարդ ու մթությունից փրկենք, որ իրենք լավը տեսնեն, որ լավը լինեն։ Դա փաստ ա… Թե չէ հարուսները ծննդկան մորը չեին պահի ծաղիկներով ու գեղեցիկ զարդերով զարդարված սենյակում, որ իրենց երեխան լավը ծնվեր… Հին գիտութունա  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Չէ, օրինակ ինձ թվում էր թե մեր հավաքականն է հաղթելու… Ես մեր տղեքի ցավը տանեմ, շատ էլ լավ խաղացին…


Ա~ դե լավ էլի...

----------


## Տատ

> Վերջին նախադասության վերաբերյալ քննարկում եղել ա արդեն Իսպանիայի առաջնության ժամանակ երբեմն նույնիսկ զուգարանի թղթի ռուլոններ են թռվռում, լինում են դեպքեր նաև` որ բջջային հեռախոսներ


Այո, հենց այս թեմայում, հենց զուգարանի թղթի մասին :Smile: 

Ի՞նչ եք ամաչում այդքան։ Տեսա՞ք ինչ քամի էր, խաղացողների մայկա-տռուսիկն էր հեսա-հեսա պօկվելու։ Այդ հազարավոր դիտողների ադի-բուդիի տոպրակները (իհարկե պատահաբար գետնին շպրտված) չէ՞ին կարող մի երկու պտույտ տալ ստադիոնում։

----------


## Lion

Մեր թիմի մասնակցությամբ սենց անտաղանդ խաղ չէի տեսել: Ես մի սկզբունք ունեմ, հայ ֆուտբոլին բալետ չանել, այդպես ավելի առողջ կլինես...

 Բայց դե սա ուրիշ դեպք էր, ստիպված էի բալետ անել... ու վնասեցի առողջությանս :Sad:

----------


## Mitre

> Թե չէ հարուսները ծննդկան մորը չեին պահի ծաղիկներով ու գեղեցիկ զարդերով զարդարված սենյակում, որ իրենց երեխան լավը ծնվեր… Հին գիտութունա


Թուրքի հետ կռիվ տվող ֆիդայիներից ոչ մեկը ծաղիկներով զարդարված բուդուարում չի ծնվել,գեներից ու դաստիարակությունից է  ամեն ինչ գալիս:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ի՞նչ եք ամաչում այդքան։ Տեսա՞ք ինչ քամի էր, խաղացողների մայկա-տռուսիկն էր հեսա-հեսա պօկվելու։ Այդ հազարավոր դիտողների ադի-բուդիի տոպրակները (*իհարկե պատահաբար գետնին շպրտված)* չէ՞ին կարող մի երկու պտույտ տալ ստադիոնում։


Տատ, աչքիս Երևանում վաղուց չես եղել...

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Թուրքի հետ կռիվ տվող ֆիդայիներից ոչ մեկը ծաղիկներով զարդարված բուդուարում չի ծնվել,գեներից ու դաստիարակությունից է  ամեն ինչ գալիս:


հմօ եմ ափի…

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ, աչքիս Երևանում վաղուց չես եղել...


Չէ, Արտգեո, հենց էդ ա որ վաղուց չէ։ պարզապես հումորս անգլիական էր :Ok: .

Լուրջ, Թուրքիայում դուք գիտե՞ք ինչպես են դիմավորում հակառակորդին։ մի երկու տարի առաջ Շվեյցարիան էր այնտեղ խաղում…համ հիմնը խլացրին սուլոցով, համ էլ վերջում հենց դաշտում մի մեր խաղացողի ծեծեցին` հիվանդանոցի մակարդակի, և դաշտի այն լիքը ամբաղ-զամբաղ ժողովուրդը չխառնվեց որ կանգնեցնի, կարծեմ նույնիսկ իրենց խաղացողն էր ծեծողը, կամ թիմի անդամը։ Այդ խաղից հետո թուրքերին զրկեցին ինճ-որ հաջորդ խաղից։
Իսկ դուք ասում եք` ցելոֆան… լավ են արել։ :Ok: 

Հա, երբ պետք է պատասխան խաղը լիներ Շվեյցարիայում, այստեղ նույն "հայկական " ձևով էին պատրաստվում` վայ չնեղանան, վայ մենք քաղաքակիրթ ենք, վայ նույն բանը չլինի…վերջը բռի շվեյցարացիներն :Love:  էլ էին շվացրել :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Այ մարդ ի՞նչ եք խառնվել իրար, հեսա երկու խաղ Իսպանիային կհաղթենք, Թուրքերին իրենց դաշտում խոշոր հաշվով կհաղթենք ու վաբշե սաղին կհաղթենք ու եզրափակիչ դուրս կգանք :LOL: 

ՀԱ՜ ՅԱ՜Ս ՏԱ՜Ն, ՀԱ՜ ՅԱ՜Ս ՏԱ՜Ն.........

----------


## Elmo

Հայաստանի երիտասարդական հավաքականը Թուրքիայում ա: Մեր հիմնի ժամանակ նենց սուլեցին ու շեփորներով աննորմալ ձեն հանեցին, որ տեղրքը խառնվեցին իրար: Այ կուզեի իրանց հիմնի ժամանակ սուլողները նայեին ու տենաին, որ իրանց արածի արդյունքը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Հայաստանի երիտասարդական հավաքականը Թուրքիայում ա: Մեր հիմնի ժամանակ նենց սուլեցին ու շեփորներով աննորմալ ձեն հանեցին, որ տեղրքը խառնվեցին իրար: Այ կուզեի իրանց հիմնի ժամանակ սուլողները նայեին ու տենաին, որ իրանց արածի արդյունքը:


Ահավոր էր, հետո էլ ասում են բան մի ասեք, է ոնց չասես  :Goblin:   :Angry2: 
Բայց մեր երիտասարդական հավաքականը լավնա :Love:  , համախմբված. հիմնի ժամանակ   :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

3-0 արդեն  :Xeloq:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> 3-0 արդեն


 4 հատ գոլ կարան խփեն կրեն , հլը մի խաղակես կա, մի քիչ երազենք  :Love: 
Սիմուլյանտ թուրքեը  :Bad: 
Բա մեր մարզական մեկնաբանը, նույնիսկ խաղացողների ցանկը չուներ խաղը սկսվելիս, ասումա . «Խաղի ընթացքում կպարզենք ովքեր են խաղում»,- ասա քո գործի անունը ինչա՞, մինչև էտ պարզեիր  :Angry2: 
Գռռռռռռռռռռռ՜ ջղայնացել եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> 4 հատ գոլ կարան խփեն կրեն , հլը մի խաղակես կա, մի քիչ երազենք


չէ, հա, բա մեզ սազական ա՞ 4-3-ը, մենք պետք ա 14-15 հատ խփենք

արդեն 4-0  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
ես էլ ասեցի պենալ են դնում
լավ պրծանք
թե չէ նենց 5-0 էր դառնալու

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> չէ, հա, բա մեզ սազական ա՞ 4-3-ը, մենք պետք ա 14-15 հատ խփենք
> 
> արդեն 4-0 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> ես էլ ասեցի պենալ են դնում
> լավ պրծանք
> թե չէ նենց 5-0 էր դառնալու


Էհ ֆուտբոլը մեր համար չի էլի, հո զոռով չի  :Sad: , հլը թող մեկը փորձվի ասի ծախված խաղ էր...  :Angry2:   :Blush:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Էհ ֆուտբոլը մեր համար չի էլի, հո զոռով չի , հլը թող մեկը փորձվի ասի ծախված խաղ էր...


Որովհետև հայերը անհատական խաղերում են միայն ուժեղ <բոքս, շախմատ, շտանգա>, իսկ թիմային խաղերի հետ չունեն <հըլը որ>:

----------


## Աբելյան

բայց թե էն մկրատը լավն էր  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ստեղ են ասել. ՎԱ՜Յ ՔՈՒ, ԱՐԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ :

----------


## Տատ

Լավ… մի նավսեք, երիտասարդները դեռ լիքը կհաղթեն։ Հիմա որ վայնասունը սկսվի, էլ խաղալու հավեы չեն ունենա։ 
Էդքան կոտրել չի կարելի, մանավանդ`սրանք Երևանում տարել են, չէ՞, վերջին րոպեին։ Դե լավ, այնտեղ տարվեցին…

----------


## Սամվել

Այ մարդ նորմալա.. ինչքան էլ հաշիվը դաժան թվա... 

Ստամբուլը իրոք դաժան քաղաքա.. ու Թուրքերի ամրություննա դաժե աշխարհի ուժեղագույն հավաքականները վախվխալով են գնում ստամբուլ /ու լուրձ վախվպալով/ 

Տենց էլ պետքա լիներ.. Բայց դե հաշիվը իրոք ցավալիա  :Sad:

----------


## Sartorius

Վերջին մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում երկու պարտությունների արժանացանք: Այդ հանդիպումները ավելի քաղաքականացված էին, քան Միջազգային Ազգերի Կազմակերպության որևէ գագաթնաժողով... Եվ տղաներին մեղադրելը շատ հեշտ է... Լավ չէին խաղում, դե դա բոլորս էլ տեսանք... Արեք քննարկենք նրանց լավ չէին խաղումի հիմնապատճառները... Ես անշուշտ կգրեմ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը այս մասին, բայց ավելի ուշ, երբ նկատեմ, որ թեման իրոք հետաքրքութուն առաջացրեց Ձեր մեջ

----------


## firewall

իսկ դուք ինչով եք նպաստ է նրանց լավ խաղալուն՞:

----------


## Sartorius

> իսկ դուք ինչով եք նպաստ է նրանց լավ խաղալուն՞:


Նպաստել եմ նրանով, ինչով կարող էր նպաստել սրտացավ մարդը, ես երկրպագու եմ, և սիրում եմ իմ երկրի հավաքականին, նույնիսկ երբ լավ չի ստացվում խաղը... Բայց կարծում եմ ֆուտբոլը միայն և միայն խաղ չէ, այն ավելի շատ հասարակության առողջության «ջերմաչափն է»...

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

> Վերջին մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում երկու պարտությունների արժանացանք: Այդ հանդիպումները ավելի քաղաքականացված էին, քան Միջազգային Ազգերի Կազմակերպության որևէ գագաթնաժողով... Եվ տղաներին մեղադրելը շատ հեշտ է... Լավ չէին խաղում, դե դա բոլորս էլ տեսանք... Արեք քննարկենք նրանց լավ չէին խաղումի հիմնապատճառները... Ես անշուշտ կգրեմ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը այս մասին, բայց ավելի ուշ, երբ նկատեմ, որ թեման իրոք հետաքրքութուն առաջացրեց Ձեր մեջ


Սա շատ խոցելի խնդրի է։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր ֆուտբոլիսները հեգեբանորեն պատրաստ չեին։ Նրանք շատ լարված էին։ Մի կողմից սպորտասեր հանդիսատեսի ագրեսիվությունը՝ պահանջողությունը, տարածաշրջանի քաղաքական եւ տնտեսական տվայտանքները, իսկ մյուս կողմից Եվրոպական ֆուտբոլում կոփված Թուրքիայի հավաքականի հետ խաղին թերի փորձառությամբ պատրաստվածությունը իրենց ազդեցությունն ունեցան մեր ֆուտբոլիսների վրա։ Կարեւորն այն է, որ պետք է ընդունենք այն, որ մենք միասնական գործ անելու փորձ չունենք. Հայկական հին թերություններից մեկն է։

Լինենք լավատես։ Ես միշտ կապերի մեջ եմ լինում Թուրք ուսանողների հետ։ Նրանք ցանկանում են ընկերակցել մեզ հետ, ունենալ փոխադարձ ուսումնական կապեր… Լավ ցանկություններ են, սակայն, չգիտեմ որքանով են ճիշտ իմ տեսությունները, ինձ թվում է թե Հայերը դեռ պատրաստ չեն այդ ընկերությանը… Դուք ինչե՞ք կարծում։

----------


## Elmo

> իսկ դուք ինչով եք նպաստ է նրանց լավ խաղալուն՞:


Չգիտեմ ով ոնց ա նպաստել խաղալուն: Բայց չխաղալուն լավ նպաստել են թուրքերի հիմի ժամանակ սուլողները: ի պատասխան թուրքերը նենց սուլեցին մեր հիմի ժամանակ, որ կարելի էր սեփական դարպասը գրավել ընկճվածությունից:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մենք կարծում ենք... իսկ ոմանք գիտեն, թե ինչը ով եւ երբ է հաղթելու, բա:

----------


## Sartorius

> Սա շատ խոցելի խնդրի է։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր ֆուտբոլիսները հեգեբանորեն պատրաստ չեին։ Նրանք շատ լարված էին։ Մի կողմից սպորտասեր հանդիսատեսի ագրեսիվությունը՝ պահանջողությունը, տարածաշրջանի քաղաքական եւ տնտեսական տվայտանքները, իսկ մյուս կողմից Եվրոպական ֆուտբոլում կոփված Թուրքիայի հավաքականի հետ խաղին թերի փորձառությամբ պատրաստվածությունը իրենց ազդեցությունն ունեցան մեր ֆուտբոլիսների վրա։ Կարեւորն այն է, որ պետք է ընդունենք այն, որ մենք միասնական գործ անելու փորձ չունենք. Հայկական հին թերություններից մեկն է։
> 
> Լինենք լավատես։ Ես միշտ կապերի մեջ եմ լինում Թուրք ուսանողների հետ։ Նրանք ցանկանում են ընկերակցել մեզ հետ, ունենալ փոխադարձ ուսումնական կապեր… Լավ ցանկություններ են, սակայն, չգիտեմ որքանով են ճիշտ իմ տեսությունները, ինձ թվում է թե Հայերը դեռ պատրաստ չեն այդ ընկերությանը… Դուք ինչե՞ք կարծում։


Եթե ասեմ այն ինչ մտածում եմ, կարող ե մի փոքր թերի հասկացվի, բայց խուսափել ճշմարտությունն արտահայտելուց չեմ պատրաստվում...  Կարծում եմ մենք հայերս դեռ մեր ներսում ինքներս մեր հետ չենք սովորել ընկերություն անել, ուր մնaց ընկերություն անենք թուրքերի հետ... Կարծում ես նրանք պատրա՞ստ են այդ ընկերությունը ընդունելուն... Ամեն ցավոտ խնդիր կարող է ազդակ լինել ապաքինման ճանապարհին, ու եթե մենք ունենք խնդիր, մեզանից շատ ավելի իրենք ունեն ապաքինվելու և վերադարձի այդ խնդիրը... Խոսքը վերաբերվում է հասարակության ընկալումներին ներքին և արտաքին ոտնձգություններին, որով ինքներս մեզ բռնանում ենք հենց մեր իսկ վրա...  Իհարկե հետաքրքիր են այդ շփումները, լինի դա Ֆուտբոլային հանդիպում, թե որևէ  այլ միջոցառում... Չգիտեմ, արդյոք պետք է մի կողքի դնենք անցյալը, որը կեղեքում է մեզ, և նոր հարաբերություններ սկսենք մի երկրի հետ, որի գաղափարհական մոտեցուների հետ մի փոքր ծանոթ ենք, և մտավախության խնդիր կա...

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Չգիտեմ ով ոնց ա նպաստել խաղալուն: Բայց չխաղալուն լավ նպաստել են թուրքերի հիմի ժամանակ սուլողները: ի պատասխան թուրքերը նենց սուլեցին մեր հիմի ժամանակ, որ կարելի էր սեփական դարպասը գրավել ընկճվածությունից:


Համաձայն եմ կարծիքի հետ, մի փոքր ավելի կոպիտ եթե ասեմ խնդրում եմ չնեղանաք... Հարկաոր է վերջ տալ Աբիժնիկի տրամաբանությանը... Պետք է սովորենք ուժեղ լինել, պետք է սովորենք հարգել ինքներս մեզ, և այդ հարգանքի դրսևորումներից պետք է լինի «սիրիր դիմացինիդ» պատվիրանը...

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չեմ կարծում, թե շատ թաքնված են պատճառները՝ պարզապես մերոնք վատ են ֆուտբոլ խաղում, և հոգեբանորեն անկայուն են, ինչի պատճառով երբեմն խաղում են ավելի վատ, քան հնարավոր է:

----------


## Sartorius

> Չեմ կարծում, թե շատ թաքնված են պատճառները՝ պարզապես մերոնք վատ են ֆուտբոլ խաղում, և հոգեբանորեն անկայուն են, ինչի պատճառով երբեմն խաղում են ավելի վատ, քան հնարավոր է:


Ջայնալար ջան, մի քիչ տխրությամբ թույլ տուր համաձայնվել քեզ հետ, բայց վատ ֆուտբոլ խաղալը չի նշանակում, որ պետք է այս սկզբունքային խաղում դա մեծ դեր և նշանակություն ունենար… Մենք տեսել ենք, որ և Խորվաթիայի, և Չեխիայի  հավաքականները ավելի լավ են խաղում Ֆուտբոլ, բայց թուրքերը կարողացան հաղթահարել այդ բարդույթը և արժանի հաղթանակ տոնեցին… Ափսոս, մեր պարագայում չստացվեց այդ կենտրոնացումը, Ցանկությունը մեծ էր, բայց ցանկությունը խեղդեց համախմբմանը… Թիմը կարող է հաղթել, և դրանում մենք համոզվել ենք, միայն չասեք թե դրանք պատահականություններ են… Մենք նույնիսկ պարտությունից հետո չպետք է հայոյենք մեր հավաքականի խաղացողներին, ինչին ցավոք ականատես եմ եղել… Էլ ինչ տրամաբանությամբ ենք ակնկալում, որ նրանք հաղթություն կպատճառեն մեզ... Աշխարհը չվերջացավ այս հանդիպումով, եթե ուզում էք իմանալ ամեն ինչ նոր է միայն սկսվում… Դեռ պետք է տեսնենք այդ հաղթանակները, և նպաստենք նորանոր հաղթանակների կայացմանը... Եթե շատ համբերատար լինենք, ու սովորենք հարգել միմիանց, ապա չի կարող տեղի չունենալ վերելքը... Իրար Սիրելով ու հարգելով պետք է քայլ առ քայլ առաջ գնանք, թերություններն ընկալելով ու վերացնելով... Երբևէ արժանի կլինենք Հաղթանակների, և այդ արժանիքները պետք է Ձեռք Բերել Ամեն Աստծօ Օր...

----------


## Amourchik

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Սամվելի հետ քանի որ ամենաուժեղ հավաքականներն էլ են վախենում Թուրքիայում խաղալուց:Իսկ ազգային հավաքականին ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ չեմ կարողանում ներել մեր երկրպագուների կողմից ցուցաբերած ուղղակի հիասքանչ վերաբերմունքից հետո պարտվելը:Ամոթ էր այն էլ ինչքան :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չգիտեմ ով ոնց ա նպաստել խաղալուն: Բայց չխաղալուն լավ նպաստել են թուրքերի հիմի ժամանակ սուլողները: ի պատասխան թուրքերը նենց սուլեցին մեր հիմի ժամանակ, որ կարելի էր սեփական դարպասը գրավել ընկճվածությունից:


Ընդհանուր առմամբ թեմայի մտքի հետ համաձայն եմ...

Բայց կոնկրետ էս մտքի հետ համաձայն չեմ... Ստամբուլը մի տխուր ավանդույթ ունի.. այլ երկրի հիմնը այնտեղ երնբեք չի լսվում.. նրանք միշտ էլ սուլելով խլացնում են.. անկախ նրանից թե իրենց ոնց են ընդունել.. և դա փաստ է  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Սամվելի հետ քանի որ ամենաուժեղ հավաքականներն էլ են վախենում Թուրքիայում խաղալուց:Իսկ ազգային հավաքականին ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ չեմ կարողանում ներել *մեր երկրպագուների կողմից ցուցաբերած ուղղակի հիասքանչ վերաբերմունքից հետո* պարտվելը:Ամոթ էր այն էլ ինչքան


Մի քիչ էլ երկրպագուներից խոսենք, էլի :Smile: 
Անձամբ եղել եմ մարզադաշտում... երկրպագություն որպես այդպիսին եղել է միայն արևելյան տրիբունայում: Հա, հասկացանք, թանկ ա եղել, չեն եկել: Ինչքանը որ եկել էին... Արևմտյանը քնած, եզրայինները՝ քնած, յարուսը մի քիչ ակտիվ: Մեր երկրպագելու ու երգելու -ամանակ զարմացած մեզ են նայում: Խաղից դեռ 10-15 րոպե մնացած դուրս են գալիս, գնում են: Գնում են, որովհետև եկել են հաղթանակը կիսելու միայն, այլ ոչ թե պարտությունը: Իսկ ես ու իմ ընկերները կիսել ենք մեր տղեքի պարտությունը:
Որքան ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ էր ֆուտբոլիստների խաղը, երկու այնքան անգամ ոչ ար-անավայել էր երկրպագուների պահվածքը: 
Էս էլ ձեզ մի փոքր ներածություն հայ ֆուտբոլասերների մասին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էհ ֆուտբոլը մեր համար չի էլի, հո զոռով չի , հլը թող մեկը փորձվի ասի ծախված խաղ էր...


ծախած էր բա ի՞նչ էր
մի հատ Արարատ 73-ը հիշի

----------


## Koms

Իսկ եթե ունենանք քաջություն ու ասենք, որ մենք կոլեկտիվ խաղային սպորտաձեւերում ուղղակի ՉԿԱՆՔ` ու վերջ, ինչ ա, ամաչում ենք դա ասել բարձրաձայն? Դե դա բացատրելի է` փոքրաթիվ ազգաբնակչություն, կամային անպատրաստվածություն, եւ այլն:

----------


## Katka

Մեր ֆուտբոլում մենք ներդրում չենք կատարում, ֆուտբոլիստներ պիտի առնենք ու լավ մարզիչ վարձենք, :Think:

----------


## Koms

Հիմա նայում, ու զարմանում եմ, որ քվեարկվել է ՀՀ-ի օգտին: Չէ, իրոք ռեալիստական ազգ չենք, ամեն ինչ փորձում ենք իդեալականացնել: 
Էդ անցյալ տարի Պորտեֆիլդի "կամային հրաշքն" էր, որ "ստիպեց" ամորֆ հայերին խաղալ: Հիմա երջանկահիշատակը արդեն չկա` ու մեր ֆուտբոլն էլ հերթական "քուն մտավ" :

----------


## Koms

Ստեղ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, մարզիչը մեծ դեր է խաղում, իսկ արի ու տես որ Պոուլսենը "մերը" չի, կարծում եմ` իներտ է, իսկ մեզ օրինակ թուրքերի մարզիչի տիպի է պետք` կրակոտ ու խաղացողներին "վազացնող":

----------


## Katka

> Ստեղ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, մարզիչը մեծ դեր է խաղում, իսկ արի ու տես որ Պոուլսենը "մերը" չի, կարծում եմ` իներտ է, իսկ մեզ օրինակ թուրքերի մարզիչի տիպի է պետք` կրակոտ ու խաղացողներին "վազացնող":


Էհ, գիտես, մի բան գիտեմ ,փողի ուժը և կրակոտ է ,և վազեցնող, բայց դե մյուս կողմից լրիվ համամիտ եմ, մենք հայերս մի քիչ խմբային հարցերում լավ չենք: :Wink:

----------


## Sartorius

> Իսկ եթե ունենանք քաջություն ու ասենք, որ մենք կոլեկտիվ խաղային սպորտաձեւերում ուղղակի ՉԿԱՆՔ` ու վերջ, ինչ ա, ամաչում ենք դա ասել բարձրաձայն? Դե դա բացատրելի է` փոքրաթիվ ազգաբնակչություն, կամային անպատրաստվածություն, եւ այլն:


    Հիմա որ ասեմ Արարատ 73  պետք է ասեք դա անցյալում էր, երբ Հանրապետությունը մեծ ուշադրություն  էր դարձնում սպորտին,  մշակույթին… Կոլեկտիվ խաղը փոքր հանրապետություններում չի հակացուցվում… Վերցնենք օրինակ  Չինաստանը, մեծ երկիր է, բայց էլի կոլեկտիվ մարզաձևերում չեն փայլում... Մեր մոտ նոր նոր ուզում են ուշադրություն արժանացնել սպորտին, նկատելի  հաջողություններ կան: Հուսով եմ շարունակություն կլինի...

----------


## Ֆելո

երեկվա խաղը ինձ շատ անգամ ավելի դուր եկավ քան մեծերի խաղը թուրքերի հետ. համաձայն եմ, շաաատ ապուշ սխալներ կաին պաշտպանությում որի պատճառով 4 հատ գոլ խփեցին մեզ, բայց գոնե հարձակում էլ կար դարպասին հարվածներ եղան... մնումա ճիշտ փոխանցումներ կարողանան կատարել(2 հատից ավել) մեկ էլ մի հատ նորմալ դարպասապահ գտնել ու քիչ թե շատ նորմալ երիտասարդական հավաքական կունենանք.

ԷՍՕՐ ՉԵՆՔ ՊԱՐՏՎԵԼՈՒ :Secret:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> ծախած էր բա ի՞նչ էր
> մի հատ Արարատ 73-ը հիշի


Տրիբուն ջան , եթե դու հավատում էս էտ լեգենդին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դա ճիշտ է կամ ուրիշներն էլ պետք է հավատան :
Չփորձես կոպիտ պատասխան տաս, պարզապես ահավոր կնեղանամ  :Cray: 




> *Անձամբ եղել եմ մարզադաշտում... երկրպագություն որպես այդպիսին եղել է միայն արևելյան տրիբունայում: Հա, հասկացանք, թանկ ա եղել, չեն եկել: Ինչքանը որ եկել էին... Արևմտյանը քնած, եզրայինները՝ քնած, յարուսը մի քիչ ակտիվ:*


Երկպագուներն էլ էին չէ՞  ծախված: Չլինի մենք էլ ենք ծախված  վրեքներս խաբար չկա  :Dntknw:

----------


## haik

> Վերջին մի քանի օրվա ընթացքում երկու պարտությունների արժանացանք: Այդ հանդիպումները ավելի քաղաքականացված էին, քան Միջազգային Ազգերի Կազմակերպության որևէ գագաթնաժողով... Եվ տղաներին մեղադրելը շատ հեշտ է... Լավ չէին խաղում, դե դա բոլորս էլ տեսանք... Արեք քննարկենք նրանց լավ չէին խաղումի հիմնապատճառները... Ես անշուշտ կգրեմ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը այս մասին, բայց ավելի ուշ, երբ նկատեմ, որ թեման իրոք հետաքրքութուն առաջացրեց Ձեր մեջ


Ես ազգային հավաքականի խաղի հետ կապված իմ կարծիքը գրել էի և կարծում եմ պարտության պատճառը այն է, որ մենք *ֆուտբոլային հանդիպումից* սարքում ենք համազգային մաշտաբի մի իրադարձություն, որտեղ <<որոշվում է մեր ազգի պատիվը>> (շատ չե՞նք ուռացնում ֆուտբոլային հանդիպման նշանակությունը), մանավանդ եթե թուրքերի հետ ենք խաղում: Թե մարզական մեկնաբանները, թե լրատվական միջոցները նման տոնով քարոզչություն են անում: Ֆուտբոլիստները ծանր հոգեբանական բեռով են դուրս գալիս դաշտ մտածելով որ <<ամողջ ազգը նայում է մեզ վրա, մեր վրա հույս են դնում, հանկարծ խայտառակ չլինենք>>, նման լարված վիճակով խաղում են և բնականաբար թույլ են տալիս սխալներ: Ի դեպ թուրքերը Հայաստանի հավաք. - ի հետ իրենց խաղին այդպիսի մեծ ազգային նշանակություն չեին տալիս և ուղղակի ֆուտբոլ են խաղում: Ամեն բնագավառ իր խաղի կանոնները ունի և նույնիսկ խաղտել այդ կանոնները պետք է այդ բնագավառին բնորոշ ձևով:

Մենք թուրքերի հետ խաղին ավելի շատ տրամադրվում էինք այնպես, որ ոչ թե եկեք հաղթենք, որ 3 միավոր ձեռք բերենք, այլ հաղթենք որ հետո ինքներս մեզ ասենք <<թուրքերին հաղթեցինք>> ու լավ զգանք: Էլի մեզ ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում էր բարոյական հաղթանակը:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Երկպագուներն էլ էին չէ՞  ծախված: Չլինի մենք էլ ենք ծախված  վրեքներս խաբար չկա


Չհասկացա, ինչ ես ասում, գիտե՞ս: Մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս, ինչ ծախվելու մասին ա խոսքը:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չհասկացա, ինչ ես ասում, գիտե՞ս: Մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս, ինչ ծախվելու մասին ա խոսքը:


Վայ Գոռ ջան, էս քո խոսքերը մեջ էի բերել , որ Տրիբունը չասի, թե  երկրպագուներն էլ են ծախված:
Տրիբունի ասելով  73 թվականից այս կողմ հայերի բոլոր ֆուտբոլային խաղերը անխտիր ծախված են, դրա համար էլ էս պատկերնա : Հեհե՜  :Blush:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Վայ Գոռ ջան, էս քո խոսքերը մեջ էի բերել , որ Տրիբունը չասի, թե  երկրպագուներն էլ են ծախված:
> Տրիբունի ասելով  73 թվականից այս կողմ հայերի բոլոր ֆուտբոլային խաղերը անխտիր ծախված են, դրա համար էլ էս պատկերնա : Հեհե՜


Հասկացա :Smile: : Դե ամեն մարդ էլ իրա կարծիքն ունի, ինչ ես խորացել, Իդ ջան :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Սամվելի հետ քանի որ ամենաուժեղ հավաքականներն էլ են վախենում Թուրքիայում խաղալուց:Իսկ ազգային հավաքականին ինչքան էլ ուզում եմ չեմ կարողանում ներել մեր երկրպագուների կողմից ցուցաբերած ուղղակի հիասքանչ վերաբերմունքից հետո պարտվելը:Ամոթ էր այն էլ ինչքան


Դու եղել ես խաղին? Նույնիսկ տանը նստած ես զայրացել էի, թե ինչպես են <<երկրպագում>>, արդեն ուզում էի զանգել ստադիոնում եղած ծանոթներին և ասել` գոռացե'ք: Դրանցից ինչ երկրպագու? լավ էր չգնային :Angry2: 
Վախենում են թուրքիայում խաղալուց, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ դրանք հզոր են, այլ ուղղակի վայրենի են. Շվեյցարիայի հետ խաղը հիշեք. թե չէ թուրքերն ով դարձան?

----------


## Marduk

Էնպիսի գյուլոպսիխոզ ու թուրքամանիա էր ամբողջ երկրով որ մարդու նեռվ մնա՞ց:
Երկու օր նորմալ գործ չէի կարողանում անել, ես պատկերացնում եմ էդ ֆուտբոլիստների վիճակը...

----------


## Արամ

Հիանալի խաղ էր 4:0

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ "Հայաստան-Թուրքիա ազգային և երիտասարդական հավաքականների պարտության պատճառները" թեմայի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ։ Քննարկումները կատարեք այս թեմայում չէ որ այն հենց դրա համար է։ Անիմաստ է մեկ խաղի ամեն մի ուղղությամբ քննարկաման համար առանձին թեմա բացելը։*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան , եթե դու հավատում էս էտ լեգենդին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դա ճիշտ է կամ ուրիշներն էլ պետք է հավատան :
> Չփորձես կոպիտ պատասխան տաս, պարզապես ահավոր կնեղանամ


Ես ե՞րբ եմ կոպիտ պատասխան տվել: Կամ ինչի՞ պետք է ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլի պատճառով նեղացնեմ գեղեցկուհուն: 

Ի՞նչ լեգենդ: Լեգենդ չկա: Խոսում ենք փաստերով: Աշխրահի բոլոր սպորտաձևերում հայերը կամ պիտի հաղթեն, կամ ոստի ոսկե մեդալ ստանան: Եթե դա տեղի չի ունենում, ուրեմն ծախածա:   :LOL:  

Ֆուտբոլում մենք պիտի 74 թվից սկսած աշխարհի չեմպիոն լինեինք: Ինչի՞ չենք եղել - ծախել ենք: Գիտես ինչի ենք ծախել: Սիրում ենք ծախել ամեն ինչ: Հատկապես մեր հոգիները: Ու բավականին էժան: 

Նայի վերջին Օլիմպիադան: Օրինակ ինչի՞ պտի հայերը բայդարկա սպորտաձևից ոսկե մեդալ չբերեին: Կարո՞ղ ա ջուր չունենք: Ունենք: Եթե չեն բերել, ուրեմն ծախել էին:   :LOL: 

Կամ ինչի մինևչ հիմա հոկեյից ոչ մի մեդալ չունենք: Էն եքա կարապի լիճը սահադաշտ ենք սարքել, որ մի հատ հոկեյի աշխարհի չեմպին թիմ չլինի՞: 

Իսկ հիմա եվլի լուրջ, գեղեցկուհի: Դու իրոք հավատում ես, որ ես հավատում եմ, որ խաղը ծախա՞ծ էր:  :LOL:  Թե՞ կատակ ես անում: Ընկեր, Հայաստանում ֆուտբոլ չկա, ու վերջ: Սա հարցի ամենաճիշտ ու կար- պատասխանն է: Էսօրվա պես հիշում, առաջին անգամ հորս հետ գնացել էի Հրազդան Արարատ-Դինամո Կիև խաղը դիտելու:  Փոքր էի, 85-86-87 թվերն էր, լավ չեմ հիշում: 70-ականների Արարատից միայն դառը հիշողություններ էին մնացել բոլորի մոտ: Իսկ ես այդ Արարատին չէի էլ տեսել: Հիշում եմ, որ Հրազդանում Կիևին 2:0 պարտվեցինք: Ու անտանելի տխուր խաղ էր, չնայած մարզադաշտում լիքը մարդ կար: Արարատցիները, ոնց որ հենց նոր խաշի սեղանից վեր կացած ու դաշտ մտած լինեին. հազիվ էին վազում: Ու էտ պահին իմ հետևի շարքից մի մարզասերի նյարդերը տեղի տվեցին ու տեղից գոռաց. *«Արա, խաղցե՛ք, արաաաա»*: 

Բայց տղեքը ի՞նչ խաղային: Բանից բեխաբար, թե ինչի են իրենց ընդհանրապես տներից հանել ու բերել դաշտ, անկապ գնդակի հետևից էս կողմ էն կողմ էին նայում: 

Առակս ինչ կցուցանե. Հայաստանու բախտի բերմամբ թե պատահմամբ մի երկու-երեք տարի է նորմալ ֆուտբոլ եղել, էն էլ խաղացողների կեսը Հայաստանից չէին: Իզուր շատ մի նեղվեք, որ պարտվում ենք, նույնիսկ Թուրքիային: Հիմա չկանք էտ անտեր խաղի մեջ: Դպրոց չունենք, մարզիչներ չկան, տրադիցիա չկա: Երևի ցանկություն էլ չկա: Վերջին քսան տարում մի հատ Մանուչարյան գնաց նորմալ ակումբ՝ Այաքս, բայց էտ տղու խաղալը ոչ մեկս չտեսավ: Ոնց որ ժողովրդկանա խոսքն է ասում. «դե հիմա ... »

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Հայտնի խոսքը մի քիչ ձևափոխելով կարելիյա ասել, որ ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանիյա իր ֆուտբոլի ազգային հավաքականին:  :Smile: 

Ամենահետաքրքիր էնա, որ ֆուտբոլ սիրող, հեռու, մոտիկ բոլորը իրանց պարտքն են համարում այսպես ասած դեռ առնել հայ ֆուտբոլին, "դե հայերն ու ֆուտբոլն ուր' ու էտ կարգի:

Իբր թե մնացած ոլորտներում վառել թափել են:
Ուղղակի ֆուտբոլը շատ ավելի սիրված ու մասայական ձևա, ստեղ մրցակցություւնն անհամեմատ մեծա ու հաջողության հասնելը անհամեմատ դժվար:

Ասենք եթե աշխարհում շախմատիստները տարեկան 5-10մլն եվրո աշխատավարձ ստանային պարզա, որ էտ դեպքում հազար անգամ ավելի շատ մարդ լուրջ կզբաղվեր շախմատով ու մեծ հարցա, շախմատում մենք առաջատար կլինեինք թե ոչ:

Ավելացվել է 14 րոպե անց
Հա մեկ էլ հիմնը սուլել չսուլելու մասին:

Ամբողջ աշխարհում ստադիոն մարդիկ գնում են իրենց էմոցիաները արտահայտելու:
Ուզում ես սուլի, ոնց որ թուրքերը, ուզում ես նստի, ոնց որ երեկ իսպանացիները, ուզում ես կանգնի:

Մենակ Հայաստանում կարան ասեն, թե եթե սուլում ես ուրեմն հակառակորդի հիմնը չես հարգում, եթե չես հարգում ուրեմն քոնն էլ չես հարգում մի խոսքով հայտնի անեկդոտի պես եթե սուլում ես ուրեմն գոմիկ ես, եթե զգաստ կանգնում ես ուրեմն գիտակից, հայրենասեր տղա ես:  :LOL:

----------

